# Sticky  Creative photos (open thread; post only the best creative photos)



## Bela Sova

Blessed


----------



## Bela Sova

Looking the wrong way


----------



## Yellow Fever

Lol at the sea gull.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Heaven is opened.

IMG_8241 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Tinted glass.

IMG_8332 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hanging there.

IMG_8260 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Morning train.

IMG_8298 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Jose Mourinho!*

MOURINHO KHÔNG RỜI MU, CHELSEA SẮM VARDY VÀ BARKLEY by Báo bóng đá-BD 24h mới nhất ngày hôm nay, on Flickr

Trước đại chiến với Chelsea, Mourinho lo lắng vì thiếu vắng nhiều “trụ cột”. by Betbong Net, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova

Nostalgia










Waiting for the rain to pass


----------



## Bela Sova

They attacked!


----------



## Bela Sova

Hiding in grass


----------



## Haifon

Alkurr Road - Taif, Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Yellow Fever

More people more creative photos, I love it!


----------



## manhuelofspain

At Moncofa ; Spain.


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Campello ---- Alicante, Spain*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Camera being photoed by another camera.

IMG_4152 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Say "Maple Leafs..............."

IMG_5605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Fly Alone

IMG_8323 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Haifon

Makkah holy mosque


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sealed with a kiss.

IMG_5705 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streetside rockstar by Riju Bhattacharya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Style Volks - 15/11/2017 by Gerson garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney 26 August - 1 September 2017 by Jolly Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC5164 by Arthur RINGOT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1A7_DSC5861 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC5927 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr

1A7_DSC6005 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bel Air by Antonio Zurita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The game! by Julio Pinon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Xabier Goienetxea, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

My new shaver

IMG_1116 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The girl of my dreams

IMG_1114 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Miniature Tower or the giant Reindeer?

20171117_144217 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Lady in Red

IMG_5878 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

When I'm 64

IMG_1259 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Almenara --- Spain*


----------



## Bela Sova

A crayfish


----------



## Bela Sova

Three roofs


----------



## Bela Sova

Resting on a fence


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ The last pic is awesome.


----------



## christos-greece

Las promesas... by Benito Sánchez Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

006168-06-entrance---burj-dubai-b by abello.tatiana, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Full Moon

IMG_0809 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Veins

IMG_1107 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Night Crown

20171104_183400 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The little red Corvette.

1234 (1 of 1)-2 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

T. rex by Wilm!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Moscow. by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The T Rex one is awesome.


----------



## christos-greece

sol madrid by Azmar khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Partying Downtown, Ultra Music Festival by By Ben Hughes Photo Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gatos en Allende by luisincho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reykjavik, Iceland by kaili willows, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow by Linn Tang, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova

The first snow of this winter


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Edited in Light room?


----------



## Bela Sova

In Pixlr (I discovered it yesterday, still trying it out). Here are the originals:
1
2


----------



## Yellow Fever

Red Hot Chilipeppers

IMG_1067 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1066 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Never too old to play anything.

IMG_8660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sea Monster 


Ship by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Another year gone by quickly

Boundary park, Surrey 3 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Apple vs HP

IMG_1764 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## kokoa

*'Caminito' ("little walkway" or "little path" in Spanish) is a street museum and a traditional alley, located in La Boca, a neighborhood of Buenos Aires, Argentina.*
The place acquired cultural significance because it inspired the music for the famous tango "Caminito" (1926), composed by Juan de Dios Filiberto.


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas Cats Ginny by X-Treme12345, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metropolitan Cathedral, Mexico City by Lui_piquee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of Miami, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City by ScenEssence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Christmas feeling by Glenn Foster, on Flickr

London 19 December 2017 012b by Paul Appleyard, on Flickr


----------



## kokoa

*Palermo Soho, Buenos Aires*










*Palermo Viejo (old Bar Sur)*










*La Boca*










*The Railway Girl*


----------



## christos-greece

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Pista de hielo CDMX by Diana Gindic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Charles Bridge by miguel68, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC05349 by Stephan Voß, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bon nadal 2017 i millor entrada 2018 by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Champs Elysees with Christmas lights by Wendi Halet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#moscow #russia by Alexandr Selivanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kungsgatan X Sveavägen in Stockholm by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas decorations in Torgata Oslo by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (Athens), Greece*

Stealth skaters... by Michael Kalognomos, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

*Windows 16*



by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/533615/view/1460009?page=1


----------



## Yellow Fever

Where are Windows 11 to 15? Lol


----------



## Dimkaber75

Still in development ))


----------



## Yellow Fever

It'd be like the Star Wars movies, created the 4th, 5th and 6th films first, then go back to make the 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever

Latte or tap water, your pick.

IMG_9806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9807 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Please give this pic a title. 


*Labyrinth or Dominoes?
*

IMG_9320 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Clean Shave

IMG_1116 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

Please give this pic a title. - Labyrinth ?))


----------



## Dimkaber75

*Beauty*


by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/558553/view/1611123


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ I like the reflection on the car.


----------



## christos-greece

*Dominoes*

IMG_9320 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Both Labyrinth and Dominoes are excellent titles for my pic.


----------



## Dimkaber75

*About the time...*


by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/533615/view/1460010?page=1


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Can be Window 17 too. 

Nice color.


----------



## Yellow Fever

One of my favorite sweets

DSC00118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Can be Window 17 too.
> 
> Nice color.


Windows 18


----------



## christos-greece

Filux CDMX 2017 Festival de luces by NOE PARRA, on Flickr

Filux CDMX 2017 Festival de luces by NOE PARRA, on Flickr

Filux CDMX 2017 Festival de luces by NOE PARRA, on Flickr

Filux CDMX 2017 Festival de luces by NOE PARRA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas in Moscow by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr

Christmas in Moscow by Alexandra Zharkova, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

*The Sun*


by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/558441/view/1505180?page=0


----------



## capricorn2000

*Reading a Book in a Hammock* (New Orleans)


----------



## Yellow Fever

Another title request for this pic. 


*Construction Cube

*IMG_9929 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ *Under Construction* ?


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Calamari

IMG_9026 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ From this photo, i remembered *this* movie. Have you seen it, YF?


----------



## christos-greece

Boulevard by Diego Avila Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Merry Christmas by Alex Aimé, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

christos-greece said:


> ^^ From this photo, i remembered this movie. Have you seen it, YF?


No but from the trailer it looks like an exciting movie.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Its so hot even cars are sweating

IMG_9822 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ at English bay?


Deep Cove YF for a change.

*It's Coney honey* (Coney Island NYC)











*Looking Up*


----------



## capricorn2000

*Reflection One * (One World Trade Center NYC)










*The Hole *(One World Trade Center NYC)


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dirty Keyboard

DSC00073 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

*Desire to live*


by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dimkaber75/album/503887/view/1576044?page=1


----------



## Yellow Fever

Am I cute?

2 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Lonesome

IMG_9293 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A New Year Change ? by melvin sc har, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festival Girl by Mark Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

We are all winners here in SSC.

IMG_9830 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## NOMAD€

*Burial niches. Minsk, Biełaruś*


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^

Welcome aboard! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

ant view by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reykjavik by Rene Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

hong_kong_skyscrapers_night_shore_118827_2560x1600 by Marco Berndt, on Flickr


----------



## NOMAD€

*Stepway. Helsinki, Suomi*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Joy stick

Car by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Orange on orange

DSC00120 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## NOMAD€

*There is a monster inside, or outside. Ürümqi*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cool!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Melting ice mean spring is coming soon.

untitled-9660 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Riddarholmskyrkan from Klarabergsviadukten Stockholm Sweden by chas B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge #1 by Lauren Spies, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Moon Rise

DSC00255 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Mama Mia

DSC00272 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## NOMAD€

*Friendship. Dostıq, Qazaqstan*

(Dostiq means Friendship in Kazakh)


----------



## christos-greece

Chicago, United States by Lars Rollberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2268 Verano 2016, Playa de la Barceloneta, Barcelona, Catalunya, España 26 julio by sanber2007, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Towards the light by tomas bejar, en Flickr
Alicante


----------



## NOMAD€

*Reminiscences of life. Cuzco, Perú*


----------



## Yellow Fever

"I Do"


20170129_151324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Playa


----------



## christos-greece

Jardins du Trocadéro et Palais de Chaillot by Greger Ravik, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Where's the postman?

untitled-9740 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow...*

dr150705_433d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hong Kong by Horacio Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Follow the Red Line by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

*Empire State at Dumbo (Down Under Manhattan Bridge Overpass)*


----------



## capricorn2000

*Waiting Tables*









*Selfies*









*Remember Me At Herald Square*


----------



## christos-greece

Burning morning / Mañana ardiente... #cerrodelasilla #nuevoleón #postalesdenl #morning #sunrise #amanecer #sol #blue #pink #red #sanpedrogarzagarcia #monterrey #montaña #capturanuevoleon @postalesdenl @capturanuevoleon @nuevo.leon.mx @nl_extraordinario @l by pinolillo5, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bondinho e Pão de Açucar by Manoel Moraes Jr., on Flickr

Bondinho e copacabana by Manoel Moraes Jr., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Window 10

DSC00010 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Fog attack

DSC00614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Home made Fish and Chips.

20171211_124105 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Beauty and the Beast

20170201_112409 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

*Looking Back in Time*


----------



## capricorn2000

*Below the Bell*


----------



## Bela Sova

It's a long way to the top











I want to be like them


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Could take them a life time to get to the top.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Nine ways stop

20170402_103750 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Stairs to Heaven

20170707_115118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BRASÍLIA - 2016 - (429) by ALEXANDRE SAMPAIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180107_0023 at Bondi Beach by Bill Strong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Iemanjá_Dez2017_Ed e trat_AFR-34 by Adriano Ferreira Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

miami_iphone_repair_near_me by iphone repair brickell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

time stands still - Colour for Effect by ashmieke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tram a Milano by gianni rispoli, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

*Looking for Something?*
Coney Island NYC









*Just Looking*


----------



## capricorn2000

*Before*










*After*


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^

What beach is that?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Lonely

DSC00264 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Selfie - Marina Bay by Andrew Perreault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Através do espelho. Through the mirror. by pmdpaula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo Winter 2017 (108 von 133) by Biber Ben, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Iron Crab the super hero.

DSC01052 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Al Garhoud Bridge by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^
> 
> What beach is that?


that's in Coney Island. I think the B&W was taken in the 1930's.

*Bridges* (Washington State)










*The Golden Grass* (Washington State)


----------



## Yellow Fever

Triangle.

DSC00227 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from the Chelsea by Cathy B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3G5A2470 by pat0graphy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

These dumb humans keep looking at us.

IMG_4465 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

06/01/2018 - MVMNT by Washington Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Maracatu" Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ana Karen by Miguel Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Da praia de Boa Viagem by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Athens, Greece by Yong Loves Phone Photography, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

..


----------



## Yellow Fever

Energize

2 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boulevard Olimpico, Rio de Janeiro by Alma Viajera, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Yummy

20160128_102722 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Creepy

IMG_2305 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vintage Buses, Australia Day, Sydney by Alban Teh Howell, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ The big one belongs to the KMB from Hong Kong.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cheers!

DSC00533 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cheers 2

IMG_9336 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Colorful... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

French Floral Tribute by Quintessence of Planetary Neighbourhood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stoccolma, un pomeriggio d'estate in Urvädersgränd (Södermalm) by Valerio_D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

dream by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Died Young

DSC00461 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Gull without head

DSC01142 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

new_york_city_3-wallpaper-5120x2880 by YangTS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Johan Schmetzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise by Kevin Longwill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HIA Highway Aerial View,before landing by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015 - Hawaii by Mark Bayes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

{ Toronto by Night } Sony Center by Cale Honneysett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnival of Venice, Italy, February 2018 391 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Fábrica de luz abandonada by Ignacio Arráez, en Flickr
Elda- Alicante


----------



## manhuelofspain

Elda y Petrer desde Bateig-1 by Ignacio Arráez, en Flickr
Elda - Alicante


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7514 by y.ganden, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Calanda --- Spain*

Monasterio abandonado Calanda, Teruel by Eduardo Egea, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00062+ by Marcos Gustavino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04670 by Wes, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

COSTA DE ALMERÍA. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, en Flickr
Almeria --- Spain


----------



## christos-greece

posted twice


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8229 by Jean Jahsen, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

1431 by Tom, en Flickr
ALICANTE - SPAIN


----------



## christos-greece

a dream about Warsaw (9) by Alicja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BRAZIL-CARNIVAL/SAMBADROME by euronews, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Limpiando la playa tras el temporal. 2017-02-16-11-57-11 by Carmelo Reyes Campos, en Flickr ALICANTE--- Spain


----------



## manhuelofspain

Mojacar by Stéphane Sélo, en Flickr
MOJACAR- SPAIN


----------



## manhuelofspain

La caja de madera. by Mario, en Flickr
AGUILAS- SPAIN


----------



## christos-greece

the.beach by K.H.Reichert [ not explored ], on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000




----------



## christos-greece

Warming Up To The Sun by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Nice!


----------



## christos-greece

Rising to the Sky by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City at night 4.... by Kevin Grieve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streetcar City by alek.boisjoly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3191-Pano NIK by Dragos Tranca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lights in the blue hour by Sotiris Papadimas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm Noir by Haf3z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Dilbar yacht*

Rich Kids of Instagram : News The 156m Dilbar departing Barcelona is our Photo o... by Rich Kids, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rio de Janeiro mini-series continues by Bruno Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Makapu'u Light Point - Oahu Hawaii by Andrew Chin, on Flickr


----------



## HappyNihilist

Credit: John Wells (IG: https://www.instagram.com/johnvoyage)


----------



## christos-greece

103 by talha ahmad, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Sunset D7120389_14 by Tony Rummery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

fullsizeoutput_518f by Carol Aliyev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue hour @ ioannina lake #nickvous #nofilter #bluehour #ioanninalake #ioannina #epirus #photo #photooftheday #blue #lake #night #nightphotography #greece by Nikos Voustros, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Almenara --- Castellon, Spain. Manhuelofspain.


----------



## christos-greece

In a New York Minute.... by Johannes S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Olympic Paris by Kay Harpa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170719-DSC_9127 by patricktangyephotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Port Vell Barcelona Port Spain at night by roli_b, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

11 апреля 1dm3-24 by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia-DSC04712 RT copia by Roberto Trolese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

171101 - PÃO DE AÇÚCAR by RIOLUZ | ASCOM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Milan - 2018 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

April 29, the cherry blossoms of Kings Garden in Stockholm in the rain by Franz Airiman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Europe by Joao Marcelo Correa, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

*Home on the Range*










*A Lovely Tree*


----------



## christos-greece

Champs-Elysees by Albyn Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dubaï Marina by Shoppysho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0654 by Neal Jennings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The City Where Warmth is Not Only about the Weather by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova




----------



## Yellow Fever

your cat?


----------



## Bela Sova

Just a random cat I met while walking my dog, but it was really friendly and has beautiful green eyes so I had to take some pictures.


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown heroe. #TeatralidadesChilangas #CDMX by Eleno Guzmán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Northern Lights dancing around Esjan by Gryshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christ The Redeemer (Statue) by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Picadilly Circus by Jordi Cuenca, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova

In the clouds


----------



## christos-greece

City Walk Stockholm by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by Gwenael Piaser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo tendance by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Renstiernas gata sunset by chas B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Faroles en el #BarrioChino. by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0772 by Robert Goodrum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Dani Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Lights by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Congresso Nacional, Brasília - National Congress of Brazil by andrebatz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9728 by Jeffrey Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

red spiral staircase by marianna armata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grand Place, Bruxelles by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre Dame Cathedral, Paris, France-05568 by Wes Pettus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto at night by Haroonal Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

UNE Volante - UFRJ by Bárbara Marreiros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Real Madrid CF Stadium – Estadio Santiago Bernabéu, Madrid (Spain), HDR by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Patriotic stilt walkers - Feast of St George, Trafalgar Square, London by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC02329.jpg by Liam @bleeckerburger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of Sydney city from the roof top of Tower by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing Stanley. by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina City Nights by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF3324 by Peter Ghita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

03140021.jpg by BillinGlendaleCA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04490 by Ilya Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mel Lastman Square by Franklin McKay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

city of madrid, spain by fotos planeta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset View From Santa Teresa (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2017) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Alicante, Spain.

Reflections of Alicante by Fotomondeo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Londra by Chiara Capellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portraits in Madrid by Elena M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Live the beautiful Women! by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cidade do Rock 2017 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

paris_july2018_42.jpg by Jeff Potter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*awesome yacht...*

The luxury yacht Avanti in Nybro Bay in Stockholm by Franz Airiman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

germany18f- 090 by Christof Spieler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calatrava Bridge Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The salt pans, Xwejni, Gozo by Jean-Paul Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Anna Kozlova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nästa tåg by jo.schz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Moscow metro*

Underground wanderings by Purrkur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline - Canary Wharf, London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Jueves Santo Moratalla by Enrique Soler Sánchez, en Flickr
MORATALLA -- SPAIN.


----------



## manhuelofspain

Nules - Spain. My excursions in solitude.


----------



## manhuelofspain

Orihuela --Spain.


1-Cantores Pasion 2017-2-24 by Jose Mª Perez Basanta, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nikon vs Canon by Gerardo Galíndez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Claudine D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I'm in that one by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Cabo Cope-Águilas(Murcia) by quiquetes, en Flickr
AGUILAS ---SPAIN.


----------



## christos-greece

_KEN2141 by Pappa Neo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

cdmx_emma-lozano_fotografa-mexicana_nikon_nps_01-3 by Physchy, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

My photo, playa de Nules.


----------



## christos-greece

Cloudy sky over Madrid V by Carlos Sobrino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Relaxed atmosphere 1:3 by Jon Urdal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Women are beautiful by The reader of dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Spring 2018 by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chapter XIV by Patrick Ang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Congresso Nacional, Brasília - National Congress of Brazil by andrebatz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Smiling. by ulo2007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Neptuno, Madrid. by Jesus Tejon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0066 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montreal skyline at night. by Joe Addona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Riddarholmen (Stockholm) by Aránzazu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ICELAND 2018 by ettasantacroce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

toronto skyline by Ricardo Ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Centro - Rio de Janeiro by Niquimira, on Flickr


----------



## KKesa




----------



## christos-greece

6I6B7637 by Alex Barber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_KEN2141 by Pappa Neo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El Ángel by Serge Saint, on Flickr

Aztec Dance III by RICKY MARIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC08013-01 by Moodycamera Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CTA L crossing Lakes Street Bridge 1, Chicago, IL by Jim Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona from Montjuïc Hill by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr


----------



## KKesa




----------



## manhuelofspain

SAGUNTO- SPAIN.


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico City - Historic Centre - 16 de Septiembre Street by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm, Sweden by BrettnButter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#vadsomhelstmeninteSD by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

180317-7372-XM1.JPG by murray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6I6B7632 by Alex Barber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1255 by HUANG HONG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180628_2207_1187_Day13_Madrid by Mark Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney by David Baron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC02763 by Serge Noiret, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

La isla de Tabarca desde el mirador del Cabo de Santa Pola by María Teresa Álvarez Millán, en Flickr SANTA POLA --SPAIN


----------



## christos-greece

Poland - Warsaw - 1st September 2018 -1375 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MX IM LA TEATRALIDAD DEL ESPACIO URBANO by Secretaría de Cultura Ciudad de México, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm by Per Häggström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two girls enjoying lovely evening over Vltava river by Pavels Dunaicevs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brooklyn Bridge by Marcus Powell, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

DJI_0729 by Alberto Ruiz, en Flickr MAZARRÓN-ISLA PLANA (MURCIA, SPAIN)


----------



## christos-greece

The Green Tuk Tuk by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow never sleeps by Vasily Berillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Verónica by JaviJ.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

pendix sunset by hasan incedere, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Spainsih Sausages Market Stall - Mercado Central in Valencia (Panasonic LX100 Compact) (1 of 1) by markdbaynham, en Flickr. VALENCIA ---SPAIN.


----------



## KKesa




----------



## christos-greece

avenida brasilia by José Luis Py, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Estas noches violeta by Megara R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3_DSC7763 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grönalund seen from Gamla Stan by Litrator, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Johannes Knijnenburg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden light by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Isaac's (21) by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CCSPL04012007_MG_2069 by adrian ting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canadian Sunshine by M. Nasr88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Estela de llum sortint by Jordi Garcia Castillón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Barrage by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Congresso Nacional Brasileiro by Enilton Kirchhof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-09-18_2248-35a P!nk concert at Qudos Bank Arena Olympic Park by David Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Stock Exchange building, Manhattan, NYC by Kamil Pękala, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

SS4_9347 by Mark, en Flickr. MURCIA -- SPAIN.


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0534 by scsmitty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Islandia ago.2018-011 by Carlos Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nuit Blanche in Scarborough by wyliepoon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Light @ Republic Square Yerevan, Armenia by jomar serrano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Noruega 2018 by Josep Girons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

China Town by Zia Khalid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

River Seine by jrc313, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wood underskirt by Vincent Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On the Grand Canal by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paulinha by Matheus Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Friends by Kicki Holmén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Front gate of the Citadel of Qaitbay by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Soap Bubbles by Alberto Gamaleri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Rainy Day in London by Charles Woollam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Marcos Felipe Teixeira Delfino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bellas Artes Nocturna by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Corniche Doha by Night by Quartonet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Niteroi (1) by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Little dog by Jim How, en Flickr´
VALENCIA, SPAIN.


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholms slott by Shadowgate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reykjavik by ayinkosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

070 -1crpfwlcon1stpf by citatus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Couple by Leon Sammartino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fresh air by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sky walk BTS Chong Nonsi, Bangkok Thailand by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm, Sweden by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ta chang by Jukkrit Hanpipatpanich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Bridge by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Friendship of All Peoples by Adam Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Mauricio Rossanigo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

D850DSC_0719_20181212_008_DxO by Torsten Giesen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

860635218 by Groupe Germain Hôtels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

River Yonge by .Amanuensis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shoppes at MBS at Evening by yc4646, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo Opera House Norway by Clay Haswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dancer by David Israel López Castro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC07895 by ilya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

201812_1402 Valencia, ♫ ♬Look Through Any Window ♫ ♬ by 📷 Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores - Moscú - Rusia - Las “siete hermanas” de Stalin by Antonio Marín Segovia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DJI_0032 by kristvin Gudmundsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, Spain - 28 December 2018 by Dimitri Devuyst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Västerlånggatan, Gamla stan, Stockholm by Christer Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180221 200 Oslo night by Scott Martyn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

reposted from reddit: Paris, France [2048x1368] (source in description) by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Railway of BTS sky train mass transit system by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

cyclists of berlin by Sam Ray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Three Powers Plaza / Praça dos Três Poderes - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cathedral of Christ The Savior at Winter Night by Vitaliy Ladan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Antonio Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montreal: Old Town 2018 by Anthony G. Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Skyline by brillianthues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Baptiste Jaussoin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sea Front by Jesse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow 2017 by Just Aviation, on Flickr

DSC_4838-7 by Drazen Buterin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Street Carnaval 2019" Lagoa, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SF Night by Wilson Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto on the Rocks by Paul Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

South Wing district, Brasília [5316x3442] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of the city by Anastasia Feygel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

With a refreshing afternoon in the Downtown. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DJI_0066_DxO by katat11072003, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

圣家堂 by BestCityscape, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Girl in hat. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ice Pics of The 6ix from the Sticks by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eiffel Tower Long Exposure by Adam Tresh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"American night". by Imhm13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Harbour Reflections by Trent Bartley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Cityscape of New York City by Fancycrave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin, Germany by MH Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Italian Dirty Dancers by Urban Safari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Samantha at a little deserted bounty beach on Sentosa island by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blond Busker by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Upper West Side, 03.19.17 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hourglass by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

best pub appetizers with street view by Sir Winston Churchill-Pub, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

rijeka, croatia
Chorwacja: Rijeka by Piotr Rokita, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

quanzhou, china
China by Boaz, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01705.jpg by Kuruman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018 Valletta Infiorata by flickphoto10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bangkok skylines by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid Royalty by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sky Safari by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

From the cycle "Amazing metro stations in Stockholm". Kungsträdgården metro station. by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tonight's Sunset in Toronto by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SW7A9679 by DoccyT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

You`ve got the look to run. by YouveGotdaLook byKristiano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shiny church domes of Cathédrale de la Sainte-Trinité and The Eiffel Tower by Brett Binns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Camarola Arch by Michał Włodarczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ignac Lamar statue by Barry Avis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red telephone booth in Valletta - Malta by Pascal Boegli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pompey's Pillar Ruins Petroglyphs by earthdrifting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3G5A2370 by pat0graphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gabriella Totyik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by morning: in and around People's Square Park by SpirosK photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Les colonnades de la Cathédrale Saint-Isaac by Patrice LIENARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Peacock in Holland Park by AMcUK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Naoussa Paros Greece by christian skiada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aurillac, les parapluies by Michel LE MANDAT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museu de Arte de Brasília by IsadoraAlves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Underpass by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Before the new year, Stockholm #1 by Maria Gidlöf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

usa DOHA tulo by KA ABEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Summer Sunrise by Stathis Iordanidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

en.lo_Havanna_Florida_05 by en.lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montreal Old Port by Martin Delisle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On the street, Stockholm by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bathurst Bridge by John Vo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Before the Crowds Come... by Neil Noland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Géode, parc de la Villette (Paris) by Carlos ZGZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crucero en San Marcos by Oscar García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Megalo Livadi, Serifos, Greece by Roman Kubacka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kona Glow by Tom Yessis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Working by Aaron Allen Rogers Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2017_09_22_3370 by Daryl Yuuki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Expedição Globo Catas Altas by Antonio Thomás Koenigkam Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Driftwood by Grant Brodie Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

11eLOADS_PSmeeting_2019_PGB9980 by Philip Romeyn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jimmy Gunawan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Myself! by Corine Ouellet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

JSI/LGSK: TusAir Fokker 100 (F-28-0100) 5B-DDD by RCswissphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

R0001542-4 by Maksim Milykh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yonge-Dundas Square by Anant Ojha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Creative Valley, Papendorp, Utrecht by Peter Westerhof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Natural Mirror by Pablo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Another Place" by Fiona Smith (Previously McAllister), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spring at Mexico City by Raul F. Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pink by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

misty southern city by Howard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France v.24 by Steve Minor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parked by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3371 by ontario photo connection, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Well aligned by Fredrik Forsberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bike Girl by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Landing to Kerkyra in Kanoni bay by Pavel Mrázek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Strutter by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trishaw, Prague, Czech Republic by Manoo Mistry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Zappeion by night... by Bill Lezos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1090188 by swedeshutter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Un icono de Madrid: Puerta de Alcala by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Australia_amp by Arun Madhavapanicker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Busy Bosphorus,Istanbul,Turkey by ron westwater, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

上海田子坊 by Alex Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arriving by James Fremont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-06-23_Saint Petersburg, Russia by Jeremy-Christine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1255 by HUANG HONG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I dare you to take my picture by EDGAR GARCIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandria's Eastern Harbour, Egypt by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The spring is kissing Berlin! by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Taking a break from gravity~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

* by Air Walk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LA Cityscape Reflections -- Bosch Season 5 (2019) by Ron Cogswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm Pride by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AbdulWahab Mosque Inside by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Our yoga pose in Andorra La Vella, country # 107 😜 Andorra Oct 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

catch of the day by Richard lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ELEFENTE HINDÚ INVADE LA CALLE DEL CENTRO HISTÓRICO DE LA CIUDAD DE MÉXICO ( HINDU ELEPHANT INVADE THE STREET HISTORIC CENTER OF MEXICO CITY ) by FOTOS PARA PASAR EL RATO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montreal Downtown Autumn 2017 by @magda627, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Praia Brava, Rio de Janeiro by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia-49 by Andrea Rotella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

** Puddlechurch L$10k Photo Contest ** by Kenzee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening Violin Serenade Under the Stars by Christine Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Creative Fire Party by darkday, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A9701STOCb by Michael McBride, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ebb & Flow by Dustin William, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

cute photo DSC_2975 by Andrey Salikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view of Dubai City at night by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

RUS70755 - Cityscape #3. Impressive Sunset by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning Flight by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Φοινικόδασος Βάι // Palm forest at Vai by Spiros Vathis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Litrator, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London 2k16 by run_around_the_earth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MEXICO CITY by WILLIAM RUSZALA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Zaryadye Park by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9802 by Dan Chee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Afternoon Calm by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Federica by Denise Grier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

«Spring Girl» (St. Patrick's Day on Arbat) by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico City 31 March 2019 (298) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden District by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona - La Barceloneta beach by Libor Malý, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Out of Step in Tooley Street by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Bentway @ Doors Open Toronto 2019 by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Bubbles by Pittiplatsch der Große, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moonrise over San Giorgio Maggiore by Les Ellingham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Laneway by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shadow Play by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190413_9698 Pepe the train in Rizal Park by Bill Strong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BO0O8470-1 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Xwejni salt-pans sunrise by Karl Glanville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Torre BBVA Bancomer y Estela de Luz by Santiago Ruiz de Ch., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by DaleM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP7266 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

RAGE #crowd #madrid #spain #girl #protest by Uxía Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wake up and enjoy the view by Paul Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy birthday, my city! by Aleksey Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking down to earth from Empire State Building, New York by mdmove1962, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Show me all the things no one else can see by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wendella by Kenny Chmielewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Colmar France by Rolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Weekend by Paulius Mielinis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Omnivore by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0896 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moonglow by George Kurzik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burano Rooftops by Runemaker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BO0O1251 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset from Olympic Island by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crossing.. Bangkok, Thailand by Vipu TaE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190628_F0001: Eagle kite takeoff by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6090 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Vessel by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Kevin Rigdon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden District by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel introduction 130 ans 2048 by Sam Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brussels by Night II by Philip Songa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sorority Bid Day by Farmingdale State College, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto, Ontario by Motoroil Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walk.. by jon bawden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BRASÍLIA_6 by Alexandre Santana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PRECIOSAS by mahou estrellas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

RIO DE JANEIRO by Luana Alichelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

YOBEL_2018-12-31_UAE_39653-Edit.jpg by Yobel Muchang, on Flickr


----------



## Afro Circus

*Manda town- Kenya*









Hempstone Wanjala photos


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico City 29 March 2019 (42) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amanece en Madrid by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alan faucet on the sidewalk is pessimistic on the road by Bhautik Joshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza full of life by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festa Major d’Andorra la Vella 2017 by andorralavella, on Flickr


----------



## Afro Circus

Maasai atop the Kerio Valley


----------



## christos-greece

Snack Bite by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Taxis by osbo, on Flickr


----------



## Afro Circus

clouds of Lodwar


----------



## christos-greece

Alexander Tamanyan Statue, Yerevan city planner by JRope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

16_11_18_Festival Wow Rio 2018 (c) Douglas Lopes-136 by Festival Mulheres do Mundo WOW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Classic loop by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Speed of live by Szymon Siębor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

USA - Texas - DALLAS - Night Street-Roads by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Венеция by Виктор Бондаренко, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Curvas de Brasília! by Artur Dias Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2112.jpg by consuela gartu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festa de la Primavera al Parc Central by andorralavella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nighttime - Grand Central Terminal, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Daing" (Dried Fish) by Jay Lamorena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm, Sweden by Olga L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6148 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portrait at Moscow City by Andrew Goldman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London08 by Looking Pixel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2019 - Shanghai - Old City - 5 of 11 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Union Square Ice Rink #4 by Satoshi Komiyama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6331 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People playing with flock of pigeons in a square by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio de Bellas Artes by Ben Tilden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vivid Sydney 2019_amp by Arun Madhavapanicker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Andorra - Andorra La Vella - Carrer del Pui by Nagy István, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DOD6988 by Edoardo Marino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_3773 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dragon by Santini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Taxiland #5 by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Wenceslas Cathedral by Gene Horecka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ce jour-là, après avoir eu la chance d’admirer Paris sous la pluie, la grêle puis sous un arc-en-ciel, voici le soleil se mêlant à la danse... by ParisHS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholms slott by Shadowgate, on Flickr


----------



## star.scream

christos-greece said:


> Ce jour-là, après avoir eu la chance d’admirer Paris sous la pluie, la grêle puis sous un arc-en-ciel, voici le soleil se mêlant à la danse... by ParisHS, on Flickr




The eternally beautiful city of light!


----------



## christos-greece

Parisian skyline in the clouds by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kings Cross Sydney by Marks-Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Istanbul City by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

paris vous dit bonne nuit by louis lejuez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parliament Hill - Ottawa by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Robert Emmerich - 77 NLE View over Berlin from the roof of the Bundestag in Berlin - Germany by Robert Emmerich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chicago Street art #2019 by Drew Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

rolle brasilia by Rollê Brasília, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PASTRY PASTELERÍA LA MALLORQUINA PUERTA DEL SOL DE MADRID-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_201906221334_06848.jpg by Jiri Dvorak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toit du Palais des congrès by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reykjavik cat by Julisuzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reykjavik day two by Seth Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AmG Photography-20190629166053-Modifica-2 by Mekengi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wind by Андрей Евдокимов, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow street by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Side of the wall with stairs_ by Andrew Hesp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valentine's Day Sunset at The London Eye, South Bank, London, England by Joe Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm 斯德哥爾摩 by 侯健慕 James Hou., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Escadaria Selarón by RH&XL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden Gate Bridge by jasontakesphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

=] BERLIN | crows [= by oolcgoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Apptripper Barcelona by gabriella napolitano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflexos by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

KDvasadockan_2 by Tore Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

150820_07_MALTA by Mis Lugares Favoritos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Lights by DrRock!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow street by Alexey Fursov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colored escalators! by Claude Pépin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

转盘 by BestCityscape, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cat @ Reykjavik by Dennis Raabe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

balloons by Izumi Sees, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico City 29 March 2019 (3) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

503 by Josep Mª Pascual, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L'intello, la coquette et l'artiste (035/365) by Francoise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern Development In Armenia's capital Yerevan - [4576 x 3031] by mariorcan1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lamps by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Super Blue Blood Moon from Pedra Bonita by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oakland San Francisco Bay Bridge by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto by Jon Werry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7757 by ontario photo connection, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Down Muscat Street by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Susana by Miguel Ángel García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bird's eye view-4 by Jonas Thorén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toei Asakusa Line Oct-31-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PurpleBridge2009 (01) by David Erdman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Miguel Angel Fortunato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto, Looking Up by Mike Cialowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Purru by Pollianna Jamacaru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Cathedral of Christ the Savior, Moscow by Ded Pihto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

7692 Prag by Matthias Olt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Koray Bektas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6727 by Adam Lindley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Road roundabout with car lots in Bangkok,Thailand.Beautiful street in Bangkok.The light on the road at night and the city in Bangkok, Thailand .Lights of cars on the road. And views of city lights at night. by Chantip Ditcharoen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rio de Janeiro by Rafal Paluszkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FRANCE - Paris by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chocolate Fondue by Sprott Shaw Language College, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chicago 2019 by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Anima nel Vento by umfzkc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

LAOWA 7.5mm F2 MFT by LAOWA LENS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, 06.2018 by Bart Azare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm SWEDEN by Christine Franck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vivid 2018 by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Vittorio Ubertone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two Tatra T3 trams in autumn by Alexey Latyshev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Autumn in reflection by Stas Myagkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

red spiral staircase by marianna armata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico City - Republic Square - Edgar Müller - Endless Love, 2017 by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Color Pencil Hedgehog by BAC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pride In London 2018 by Michael Garnett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bertrappange-1000910.jpg by Bert Rappange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Preciados Night by RaulHudson1986 Thanks for + 4 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nucleus III by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CD.MX. 2016 by JoAnto., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Let there be the light. by darklogan1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

X, Paris by xenia ayunova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

180924-F-TA303-012 by Carlos Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Light in movement by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Side of the wall with stairs_ by Andrew Hesp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

When the magic happens by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg, Russia. September, 2019. by Goran Petkovski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MX IM LA TEATRALIDAD DEL ESPACIO URBANO by Secretaría de Cultura Ciudad de México, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

All red by Kirsi L-M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tradition and present by ANASTASIOS RODIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset sur la loi by Thomas Brugmans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Car Lights by Rogelio Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Greenbelt Park, Makati City, Philippines (Infrared Photography) by Jose Carlo Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Rush hour" in downtown Reykjavik by David Yao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Philadelphia Parkway at sunrise by Richard Owens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

17 IV 2016(past months) 26 by theworldwatch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Narrow streets of Valletta by Τhiago Crocco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Beirut by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Stockholm by Larry Petterborg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

010 -11stpfvibcon by citatus, on Flickr


----------



## philmar

Rusty anchor of a green cargo ship by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

тренировка, training by Béatrix SOUDAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlín_0051 by Joan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Milano Street Walking - Midday Sun by Peter Cantrill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Northern Europe Russia 2019 08-13 Northern Europe Russia St Petersburg City (Together Forever) IMG_1451a by jpoage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reaching by Vicente Mercado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A9741STOCb by Michael McBride, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

** by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Inside the CERN museum, jammed by circuits 😂 by Cheryl Fuerte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dhow by aliffc3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stone Bridge over the Riu Valira de Nord (Ordino Parish, Andorra) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Black & White by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow City by Valeri Pizhanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_8031 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Praia dos Anjos - Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

What's on your mind? by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely early morning in Prague by Je O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Point-and-Flash #007 by Never Edit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful Paris - fondation Louis Vuitton by jerome delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_1948 by Mikhail Lukyanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Bir Hakeim by Franco Marasco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan, Armenia by Jérôme Raffi Torossian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm Pride | Pride Gals by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

older style Citi Bike by paul.wasneski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bangkok girl by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WW2-ANNIVERSARY/RUSSIA-PARADE by Ak Pk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

urban pyramid by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tourist shopping by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

KPMG by Jordan Simons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ship at the Arc de Triomphe by Dmitri Radkevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Biltmore Hotel and other buildings by MJL!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France. 🇫🇷🗼 by C G G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG06615 by genos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Another Magical Golden Hour by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palais-Royal by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Selfie with death by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2017 Montreal St-Patrick Parade-50 by Luc Desaulniers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP4762 by Robert Hlavatý, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HELIOS 44 58mm by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MOSCOW (16) by Thùy Dương, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

royal pedestrian by cknot1sk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dancing with fire #3 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #1 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr

Dancing with fire #4 by TomaszSikorski, on Flickr


----------



## philmar

Mosque minaret at sunrise - Marrekech, Morocco by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Cedar by Glocal Citizen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mårten Trotzigs gränd - Stockholm by gerard de mooij, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fiesta de la Trashumancia en Madrid, 2017 by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bunker 703. Special archive of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the USSR. Moscow, Russia by wws001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

259 George Street (Suncorp Place), Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rua 2016: Skate 1 by Supa' F-Linda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Always different at the Eiffel Tower in Paris by julia larrigue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Matt Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto sunrise from downtown. by David Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning (Milan, Italy) by Slawek Kozdras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tong Ah Eating House by Teh Han Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

H18A0343 by Said Aminov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sthlm love by Jonas Thorén, on Flickr

20180723-_DSC2791.jpg by Robert Signer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venezia by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Segundo Festival Nacional de Folklor 2018 by mtygob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montréal by jean-louis plamondon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Iceland. by RViana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gondola ride by Károly Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## philmar

Set me free by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0588 by Harry Firmo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Climate Emergency 2 by Andy Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Erebus Over Sydney by Bryan Ward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notting Hill, London by Jolita Kievišienė, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ocean Drive (Miami Beach) by TH-Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Centro by JPGooner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Milan: Pirelli HangarBicocca by kaysgeog, on Flickr


----------



## philmar

Nice ice art from mother nature - Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

street by Sławomir Ostrowski (kistry), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, France by ru13r, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kremlin by Arthur Janotta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by Adrian Lui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Les Passantes/ Le passanti by Fabio Pratali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New year in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venezia by Сonstantine Lagodenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

unsorted by Satoshi Komiyama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

10 tons of fun - TTC Greenwood Yard, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New year in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Una visión de Madrid by Yezrael Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening on the Corniche, Doha, Qatar. by Erik Törner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notre-Dame de Paris - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

throwback #1 by Chris Silverio, on Flickr

蒙特婁-街頭速寫 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ghosts of Christmas Past by Richard Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ghost Ship Philadelphia 2019-3 by James Foy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Loggia of the Ca' d'Oro facing the Grand Canal by UrbanphotoZ, on Flickr


----------



## philmar

Yayoi Kusama's INFINITY MIRRORED ROOM - Art Gallery of Ontario by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

Manuela Malasaña por dirtyfromtherain, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ministério da Fazenda by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

[Majestueux...⭐] by Anthony H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Edison lamps for the festeve season by Bayandur Pogosyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bola de Navidad gigante by Juanda82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Relieved of duty by Arnaud Porterie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas Time by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Visiting a fairy tale - В гостях у сказки by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas by 4one6, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

03 São Paulo - 16/06/2019 by Fabrizio Neitzke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gondolas On The Grand Canal by Peter Dutton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by vondav, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Right in the Flight Path by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brasilia_downtown by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Closeup view of Seagull, Stockholm by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chippendale by Garrett Rock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palace Museum by Amol Panchabhai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CDMX (66 of 72) by Christopher Kostrzak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reykjavik by Jean-Marie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1887 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico - November 2017-33 by Rachael Pape, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rag and Bone by Mike X-d, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Museum of Tomorrow by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow_2019-2020. by kaneko amury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico City #CDMX by Gabriel Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sydney street photography by Richard Heersmink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Late walk by Matteo M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai from a window in a hostel by Marek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

winter in the city by Mary Crandall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8193D Lorenzo Fernandez 1970 Madrid Memento mori 2011 Barcelone Musée Européen d'Art Moderne.(MEAM) by jean louis mazieres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Corner by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metro manila cityscape by Jensen Chua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mårten Trotzigs gränd - Stockholm by gerard de mooij, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning Light Over Philadelphia by Chris Baker Evens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CreativeMornings/Singapore / Mahima Gujral by CreativeMornings/Singapore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Et Setera theatre. Moscow by Sergei F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kings Cross - Coca-Cola Billboard by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rainbow over the Marais by Éole Wind, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skytrain Bangkok by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20140924_0090 by Ove Rönnblom overonnblom.blogspot.se, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Dance - Tottenham Court Road by Luke Agbaimoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

passenger foot-bridge by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

486889746 by Mats Wadell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris street by Cara Samways, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018 - Mexico City - Jorge Marin Bronze by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pink bike against a wall by Robert Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nocturnal translucence by rudy_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Watching the world go by through a glass by AMcUK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

mesón estrella by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manila by Pampín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

heart burns for the city lights by Kate Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bloco Escravos da Mauá - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Meet the Flockers by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Boy Looking at the Moon by Ryan Tomko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2020 Wax Samuel L Jackson - SHIELD agent Nick Fury 5975 by Brecht Bug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

🔥Coronavirus spreads faster outside China, stoking global fears🔥 by syed zaheer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Adrian Lui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WPTDS Brussels by WPTDEEPSTACKS LIVE UPDATES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Silhouettes by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm - Sweden - 17/06/2019 by Kristel Van Loock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney laneway - Chinatown by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Katie Hale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Amphibian Bus Montreal, Quebec by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bloco Amigos da Onça - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by Riotur.Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

8I6A9187 by Greg Meyer MD(H), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bogota street art 1 by Geert Haustraete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

5621_GREECE_ATHENS by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Birds for commercial centre by jessejunod258, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nikon D700. The Great Canadian Boring Machine! by Peter LeDoux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cadogan Pier | Logopolis locations | Doctor Who-11 by Paul *****, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City life by Federico Dolci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Huevos Rancheros Divorciados by Prayitno / Thank you for (12 millions +) view, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urban Sunrise by Soumik Biswas, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

christos-greece said:


> Lera and Katya, InterAuto'2019 by Kostya Romantikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Recording graffiti by Hao Jiang, on Flickr

华泾公园 Huajing Park by J Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Slice of Chinatown by Daniel Eynis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hungry by mrsparr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome to Berlin, the Berlin Town Hall in Berlin MD by Mike Druckenbrod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blonde by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pura Inocencia by Pua De Samoa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Timing by OMAR MASRI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of Lights by Vivek Nanda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Congress building of a tropical country - Brasilia by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2019-11-24_останкино-белки_051 by Alexander Chepak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street photography Mexico City by Aldo Diosdado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christ The Redeemer by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Artificial Nature by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In CDMX Streets, Faux Mexican Revolutionaries by Jagadip Singh, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios

Cal. Puerto Lápice. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

28mar20sunrise-2 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Estado de México by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pitt Street Mall, Sydney by Shan Yew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm Gamla stan ! by Amos Samkumar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Denizens of the Waterfront by Dr. Dektol &amp; Mr. Hypo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Library of Alexandria by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Hall by Mark Higham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Look by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico City by Guillermo Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

COVID19 USACE Response: Los Angeles District by Los Angeles District, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pont Charles de Gaulle, Paris, France by Olivier Mabelly, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Oldie but goody.

IMG_2991a by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Highway by mailtovalerya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1 8 : 0 0 O&#x27;C L O C K by Mauricio Cortazar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gabriel Asselin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

009-Aussie Oct Nov 2017-Sydney Downtown_AngelPlace.jpg by Aart and Jos Dronkers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eleven and a Half by paddy_c., on Flickr


----------



## archoptical

Kingfisher Light by entoptika, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow streets, a day in the life by Стас Евсеев, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2010-05-22 06-05 Schweden 0125 Stockholm, Gamla Stan by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kvika við Hörpu by Erlingur Tryggvason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brazil-Rio-de-Janeiro-15 by jmblum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Framing Dubai Skyline by Khaldoon Aldway, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad

*Saudi arabia Mada'in Saleh, al-Ula*
_Prophet Saleh_ lived in the region of Al-Hajr


----------



## christos-greece

Changes by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Noche de luna llena by Julieta Portel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo by Daniel Juřena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shard Light Show.... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid_0489 by Joan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto city, Ontario, Canada by Thorfinnur Sigurgeirsson, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

Winter Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Freight Yard by Midnight Marauder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Istanbul Fatih by Luca Grillandini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Historical Emptiness by BestCityscape, on Flickr


----------



## Myrza

2019-10-11_10-03-35
by Sam Yrache, sur Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9320 by Сергей Петров, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Duvbo / Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

RED DE SAN LUIS by Walter Torregrosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sao Paulo 6 by Francisco Osorio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai March by Kent Byers, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

San Francisco&#x27;s Market Street by arthur koch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Roof sunset (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## Myrza

Palermo by Sam Yrache, sur Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

Brasilia / DF by Cesar I. Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spidermen by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney laneway - Chinatown by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

Nuvens atrás do Corcovado by Romario Roges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tower Bridge by JΔMIΣ, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## Myrza

Lyon, Côté Sâone  by Sam Yrache, sur Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

DJI_0851 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

First impressions: I forgot the ferries (4/4) by jaeschol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dimitry Roulland, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## Gratteciel

Mexico City - The Angel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lion and kisses by Alexei Sokolov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Silhouette in the Round by Ryan Tomko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Los Angeles Downtown 30 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Benyon Court by Teseum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dubai Metro by Hans-Wolfgang Hawerkamp, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## Lino

wow so amazing!!!










salt ponds near Aveiro


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr


----------



## Ben Elhadj Djelloul

Relizane , Algeria


----------



## christos-greece

San Francisco street by Helios Selene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Intricate iron work balconies, wooden shutters and sculptural building details on the narrow streets of Barcelona, Spain. by Oleksandra Korobova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Collection by Loanne ou Lolo (No logos please), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The red container in Brussels, Belgium by Dante Nikolovski, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad

*Japan 60 Feet of Snow *


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7241 by Ricardo Araujo Leite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Doggo by Alessio Maffeis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Qatar National Day celebrations 2017 by Shahir Aboobacker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8100 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

Sleeping cats in a boat by Jean-Baptiste Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## Youndep74

christos-greece said:


> Ontario Place at night by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


wow, the lights here look sophisticated. Like colour's combination between the bridge sides. Where is it located? Would really like to go there once. It seems like I'm already here.


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

Youndep74 said:


> wow, the lights here look sophisticated. Like colour's combination between the bridge sides.* Where is it located?* Would really like to go there once. It seems like I'm already here.


In Toronto


----------



## christos-greece

Little India by Prayash Giria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London Shard by Bajo Rogan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Pier Luigi Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

Neon Mushrooms by Forthiscom, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

Watching You by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Delivery Driver Rest Spot, George Street by John A. Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

7-8-2012 VINTAGE P/ MAYOR DE MADRID C/ DE TOLEDO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

From the Bridge on Beaudry by David Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ipanema by Alessandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marche contre la réforme des retraites - Paris - 24/01/20 by ParisHS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by selva SP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

KAS30684 by Sergei Kachanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Short Final by Frederick K. Larkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

angular by stachelpferdchen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

@*abomohnad: *BTW, when posting photos *we should provide the source, link of every photo we post here.*


----------



## christos-greece

Moscovid Walk • Halt ! Zeigen Sie Ihre Ausweise ! by Andrey V Egorov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Vee Morgana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

18032017-DSCF1080.jpg by Quentin MS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Calma Antes de la Tempestad { Monterrey, NL } by Charlie Gza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Game over... by THE.ARCH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Surfing in the wind by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm_August&#x27;19 (197) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro by André Borges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

view from Cà Grande by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## Lilitutu

Black and white for me the best way to represent art. When I watch movie with a black flag it is when I enjoy it the most and when it is created with stop motion the best way to combine cinema and photography


----------



## usoop

Yellow Fever said:


> Cars in Motion.
> 
> IMG_8170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_8165 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_8131 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_8120 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Great work man


----------



## usoop

christos-greece said:


> view from Cà Grande by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


Amazing


----------



## christos-greece

Vladimir Putin poses for selfies with Brides by Miguel de Fuentidueña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset silhouettes, Old Town, Toronto. by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## abomohnad




----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Wow, white apples.


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

@*abomohnad*: Do not forget to post also the credits/sources of every photo, otherwise photos would be deleted.
When you choose a photo to post here (examble: the photo of white apples) you can copy paste the url below the photo.


----------



## christos-greece

Police squad, Kunming, Yunnan, China by adamba100, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ГУМ by Jens Meier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calle de la Traviesa by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset over the Mountains by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pakhuis Stokholm (1730) by Wouter Bregman, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

street art paris by vincent launay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Valletta by Riccardo Conti, on Flickr


----------



## abomohnad




----------



## christos-greece

From Sphinx to Gryphon - От сфинкса до грифона by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm, Sweden by Lasse Persson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Powell Street, San Francisco by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1 Coleman Street by MagyarSteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0A7_DSC9237 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF4719 by Aman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Mirador Roc del Quer in Andorra by M D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Personal Gravity by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

🇨🇦 Pont Jacques-Cartier | Montréal by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

rionight-3 by Anderson Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Coreografía by Daniel Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

where to? by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A cruise ship in Venice by Lasse Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

White Wall / Digital Calligraffiti Beirut 2017 by mangtronix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Canal by Viacheslav Slobodchuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passing tram in Milan by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset on the Pool by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

lunar year of the snake by achresis khora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nobody can resist by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

02253500 Bondi Beach by gpoloquin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tricycle by Runen LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset over the Bay by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Torre Latinoamericana by Malely Linares, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SunnyMaySunday-22 by Dave Bottoms, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WP9-064-30A by David Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

4-2-2011 ABSTRACTO REFLEJO CLÁSICO TORRE COLÓN LAGO DEL PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Il pleut sur le Louvre by Cathy Baillet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NEW ZINE! by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Storm Trooper with a red balloon by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200412101414_IMG_7202 by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF4669 by Meng Dimacali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MUSEO JOSE LUIS CUEVAS by NOE PARRA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CANADA | Québec | Montréal by Nizega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City walk by Peter Bothén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bird gang by sabrandt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Slide copies, February 2001, Louvre, Paris by Allan Harris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Solna Centrum by Brian Dooley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Poured water by Giulio Bignardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Platon by Barbaros Kaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflecting by street level, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Thames Barrier (IV), London, UK by @davidgutierrez.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kungsträdgården i april by Maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_4443 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Missing those days by Toño Quiroz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seagulls in Circular Quay by Kuba Abramowicz, on Flickr

. by Sam Ferris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

entardecer na praça maua-9 by Felipe Bornier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urban architecture (333) - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the neighborhood by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P3290180 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Zombie and Honest Ed&#x27;s by sevres babylone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by James Fremont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_4540 by Rustam Bikbov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1255 by HUANG HONG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Los Angles Night Cityscape 4K by HD Wallpapers Life life, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Dancing by Rob Howard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

National Congress of Brazil by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Five by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

190727141354 by Jesse James, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City at sunset. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

EOS R by Sergio Thor Miernik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shrooms @ The Toronto Light Fest 2020 by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Noturno by © Antonio Dourado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Intricate iron work balconies, wooden shutters and sculptural building details on the narrow streets of Barcelona, Spain. by Oleksandra Korobova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

5 by Pavement Pieces, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160504 5698 Street Photography HQ Flickr by AJ Monagas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sun To The East by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kungsträdgården by Brian Dooley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Picasso II by Neil Noland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Damstredet by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## kcatalogos

good photos, I would like you to put please with which camera they were photographed


----------



## christos-greece

Little India by Prayash Giria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bangkok city skyline in business travel district downtown landmarked. by N RB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Laneway by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20170714-DSC_8140 by patricktangyephotography, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

2011 Power Outage by &#x27;&#x27;&#x27;✖✖✖&#x27;&#x27;&#x27;, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

68| 365 by Three Little Birds, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

000039160007 by Alex Barber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A young blond girl near Kreuzberg in Berlin by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chicago by Aran S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In front of the trocadero - On the Eiffel Tower - Paris by Pierre Collette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bank Bridge by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Lights, Mexico by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rose hat by Jose Viegas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC03631 by Heitor de Bittencourt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20110304raaf8526970_0493.JPG by Helios Selene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dog walker at Moore Park with Sydney City View by Centennial Parklands, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Traffic in Doha | Qatar by Stefan Cioata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nuvens Douradas by Romario Roges, on Flickr


----------



## JohnAllen1234

Yellow Fever said:


> Shadows
> 
> IMG_8189 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by ニノNino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Watch by DA Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Praia de Grumari - Rio de Janeiro by André Borges, on Flickr

Noites Cariocas by Edmar Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monumento a Los Niños Héroes by David Méndez Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Söder Mälarstrand, April 2018. by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

dsc_8806 by André Querry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pôr do Sol - 08/09/2019 by Lethicia Félix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Eugene Savenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto City Hall Refraction by Dave Bremner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bom dia! - Good morning! by Rodrigo Soldon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

European Tour: Paris, France💑❤🙏 by Sue Zaguirre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Peace to me #snapshot by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Wat Arun Ratchawararam by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Ángel_CDMX by Vi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Antica Bellezza, Plaza de Chueca. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Art - Hickson Road - Sydney/Darling Harbour - 2016. by Eric Dodd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhã no Ibirapuera by Serlunar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Silhouette in the Round by Ryan Tomko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset over San Francisco skyline by Dave Beattie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Calling the Sun - Berlin / Sunrise by Bruce Girault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0443 by Polina Cholkina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Санкт-Петербург. by Роман Лаврентьев, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

California by GPA Photo Archive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Designed by Oscar Neimeyer: National Museum - Brasilia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paseo por Reforma CDMX, México by Emri Muardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Harbor Bridge at Sunset by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spiral Mosque - Doha by aliffc3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#Rio de Janeiro, #Ipanema #Brazil Feel Free to contact us if you have question or need information 😍 #Beaching #BeachLife #SandAndSun #SaltyAir #PalmTrees #SeaWaves #LifesABeach #Beachscape #SunsetBeach #BeachBabe #Beachy #BeachVibes #OceanVib by Brazil Ecotour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Run before it rains... by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Sun by Xabi Aztiria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

... in the Red Village. (ver.1) by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

🇨🇦🌈 Pont Jacques-Cartier | Montréal by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Northern Lights by David Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2399C Reginald Marsh 1898-1954 Smoko le volcan humain Smoko the human volcano 1933 Madrid Musée Thyssen Bornemisza by jean louis mazieres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Charles Bridge: 1 of 3 by Pavel&#x27;s Snapshots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise - Botafogo / Sugar Loaf by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Herengracht - Amsterdam (Netherlands) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

feeding time by Kurt Feige, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big trouble by Barry Stoch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Niteroi (4) by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Remember when? Saturday drinks - Singapore by Paul Perton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wat Pak Nam in Bangkok by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tophane Fountain-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fake News Fly By - by Steve Gillies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

C-27J Spartan Over San Francisco Bay by USA Patriotism!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citadel of Qaitbay by Gwenael Piaser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Art in Berlin by Rainer Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0431 by Edgar Verastegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lifeline of a city by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ciudad de Mexico 1019 by Estudio de Arquepoética y Visualística Prospectiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Lock Underpass by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nocturama by Jose Carpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200223_114149 by Bengt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

High Street, Bonifacio Global City by David James, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nancy L. Garcia Villarreal ( Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico) at 2016 Houston Via Colori by Liem Bui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Art Mural-3148 by Kasia Halka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

peace riots 6-06-27 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Meow! by 安德烈 巴尔哈托夫, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm by Romain Tonelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Athens 2020 – Rainbow by Michiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dawn At The Brooklyn Bridge . . #brooklynbridge #crescentmoon #dawn #sunrise #twobridges #eastriver #city_captures #nycviews #nyc #newyork_feelings #best_new_york #topnewyorkphoto #newyorklike #newyork_originals #newyorkcityicons #nyc_instagram #made_in_n by Chris Lord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6142.jpg by Iain Compton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholms stadshus by Jean-Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Harbor Bridge at Sunset by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Glow Lamp by Omer Yildiz, on Flickr


----------



## antanasg12345

christos-greece said:


> Glow Lamp by Omer Yildiz, on Flickr


this looks cool


----------



## christos-greece

Dream City by Jay Huang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Blue Angels &quot;Crossover&quot; Fleet Week 2019 by billypoonphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stormy Weather in Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Just Before Lockdown by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by João Lira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Okskaya metro station by Sergey Yeliseev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Torre Latinoamericana CDMX by pezfugo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Doha city, Qatar by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rio de Janeiro&#x27;s Museu do Amanhã by Spanish architect, Santiago Calatrava,2015 by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey Mexico A large city in the state of Nuevo León 2014 Old Buildings Roads People Signs Vintage Statues Graffiti Culture Sky Churches by mrchriscornwell photography ®, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gamla Stan Reflection by DA Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Midnight sun in Reykjavík by Pétur Jónsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Philadelphia Convention Center Tunnel by Kofla Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toits de Paris by Georges Madalinski, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece

above by k-a-d-a-t-h, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paseo de la Reforma in Mexico City by Steve Bunting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by oŋiroŋąuтą / onironauta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HERMES LOVES: APEMOSYNE LOCALE: Rhodes... he strewed some newly stripped hides along the road, on which she slipped as she was returning from the spring. Althaimenes took her story about the god to be an excuse, and killed her with a kick of his foot. by Hughes Songe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WPTN Brussels Summer 2015 by Grand Casino Brussels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan (Armenia) by MyCaucasus Travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El estanque sin barcas / the boatless pond by Francisco Jimenez Soria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Oslo during a storm by Neil Jaehnert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canadian Pride by michael_swan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People of Dali, Yunnan, China by adamba100, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bangkok city skyline in business travel district downtown landmarked. by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

201812_0086 Valencia, 📖little bookshop📖 by Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mural on Columbia Street by Natulive Canada, on Flickr

Mural on Columbia Street by Natulive Canada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Empty SoHo by Sam Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of São Paulo, Brazil by Celeumo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Playground Pipes by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

People in San Francisco by Jolita Kievišienė, on Flickr

Backwards Hat Couple by Lynn Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I&#x27;ve been to Milan by indrarado, on Flickr


----------



## battenfobs

Manchester


----------



## christos-greece

waterways of Venice by KenJet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

a short story about summer in the city - take 1 by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190904-2977 by Chris Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sausss ente by William Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Athens 2020 – Acropolis – Erechtheion by Michiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beirut, Lebanon | Explored by Devesh Uba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0465 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

It&#x27;s that hot today by silent pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore Downtown (217) by jrpictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Tango by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Edit -1-6 by Dane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colorful Spring sunset over Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gold by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20200412101414_IMG_7202 by Ahmed Gamal Ziada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#443 by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

XI.2009 by David Farreny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Columbus Circle NYC Aerial by Toby Harriman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dominic Bugatto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by James Fremont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marsaxlokk Boats by whatUdoin.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Go out into the world. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CDMX Mexico City by Lawra Vlzqz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Photography, Madrid, 2020 by David Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rain by the Harbour by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

R0000729 by Suhail Tariq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ombres Chinoises by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rueda de la fortuna en Fundidora by Juanjo Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Personal Gravity by BRDNK Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Climbing the shadow face by William Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

98 Milano by Marco Marchetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chioggia by Mary Catherine Messner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw street by i Gosia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fujifilm xf10 street photo by Бродяга, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing sunset by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Porte de la Chapelle - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Braddell Flags by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue - Yerevan, Armenia by Maciej Dakowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parque Lincoln by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

UEFA Champions League 2019/20 - Quarter-finals - RB Leipzig 2:1 Atlético de Madrid - Estádio José Alvalade, Lisbon - August 13, 2020 by Ai Kagou, on Flickr


----------



## Traditional Homemade Food

Yellow Fever said:


> Cactus flower.
> 
> IMG_7881 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

We ❤︎ Queen West by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## Traditional Homemade Food

christos-greece said:


> Parque Lincoln by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr


Wow Wonder


----------



## christos-greece

Bus Gridlock @ Bras Basah, Singapore by Land Transport Guru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parque del Retiro by Alejandro Jerez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Among Seagulls and Blue Waves — Среди чаек и синих волн by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

KING Toronto development - with streetcar by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Street Train by Mark Peterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Dawn IV by Mirek Szymanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by svetlana dorokhova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urbanas by Paco Lopez Requena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chicago by Rich Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF9980 by Graham White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skypeak Layers by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Anémona - Matosinhos, Portugal by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Orange by Borislav Aleksiev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm streets by Hanna H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Quiet Morning by Jared Beaney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ending by Bora Özkan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lightning Over The Bay Area by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Full Moon This Morning July 5th 5:24am ( Explored) by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

D2FR4702 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Felix Winkelnkemper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Taxi in London by @Malik Dahoui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC07895 by ilya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Vivian del Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cool lights by jaime chaves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Expo 88: The Nepalese Peace Pagoda (South Bank, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sunset-at-the-Corcovado-Rio-de-Janeiro-series-strahlendes-Schreckgespenst by Rud Me, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

climbing aisles
Mulheres de rabo grande são mais saudáveis e inteligentes by Joao Gramacho, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0088 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04175-2 by PATAPARAT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico City by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crossing by Guy F. Raymond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

montreal street dancers st jax by eva blue 15 by Montréal, on Flickr

montreal street dancers tulip centrale by eva blue 14 by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Riding around #philly on the #bigbus. #philadelphia. #tourism. #sightseeing by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Mexico City by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sausss ente by William Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Athens, Greece by Dave Junia Lum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nocturama by Jose Carpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo0037 by Eleanor Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lonely alley by Robycrux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palace of Water Sports by tonkhivintsev.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía. by David Martín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Daniel Hoherd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Петербург | St Petersburg, Russia by Denis Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CDMX (50 of 72) by Christopher Kostrzak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_9183 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Loop by James Fremont, on Flickr


----------



## io_bg

Caught the rising moon yesterday. One of the most difficult photos I've had to edit 


Full moon rising by Yoan Mitov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brasilia-street by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rusted Out by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0144 by Daniel Rönnqvist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3 Points by Peter Polder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

QEAF | Teams Crossing by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brussels Traffic by Tom Robbrecht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

D075878-R1-35-36 by Irvin Padilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fighting the World by Lucius Felimus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le plateau - Montréal by Guy Provost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

door kitty by KenJet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Today #reykjavik will turn of its lights at 20:30 - 21:15 for stars and northern lights spectacle. Don&#x27;t miss it! by Gryshchenko, on Flickr

Northern Lights in Downtown Reykjavik by Gryshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

332-365 by Garen Meguerian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cat&#x27;s Cradle by Max Sturgeon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sunset through the masts by Thanassis Economou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Threes by Liam Haines, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nuvens Douradas by Romario Roges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0224 by Samuel Varghese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A9741STOCb by Michael McBride, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian paths 204(Bacino San Marco) by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bangkok by Alexander2018 Pak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Freight Yard by Midnight Marauder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VLT Carioca by Alvaro Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rising Moon over NYC ! by Siva Sathiraju, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

After the storm - São Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape of San Francisco by milton sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Estela de Luz by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Why can&#x27;t you forget? by .Luis SoTo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Daniel Jirdén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DANZANTE by NOE PARRA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

We Have Never Met Project by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stormy night ⛈ #Madrid #photografy #city #lightning #photo # #night #spain #natural #⚡#colors #nikon #camera by Jean Carlos Peñaloza Yanes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Los Angeles CA by David Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Circle of Life by Clayton Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SHOT IN THE DARK by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brasília by Samara Leite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018 - Mexico - Campeche - Centro Cultural by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC8653.jpg by Christian Thorsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tired cat by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Subway Statue by deepchi1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

vieux montréal 1 by Stephane Boily, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ICELAND 2018 by ettasantacroce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2020 Autumn 40 by David O&#x27;Malley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

COLOM ROQUER by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street art in Montréal by Guy Provost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset over Philadelphia by Brian Kushner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The towers by Sotiris Papadimas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC03773 by Igor Shishov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Athens, September 2020 by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Piraeus Study_3 by Fotis Korkokios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

See letter N? by Tiigra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Secteur 78 Getawi by Michael Canzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MOCKBA (30 von 362) by Freddy Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tjuvholmen, Oslo by Bent Kverme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3988-2 by Antoine Coulon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0195 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

rising from the fog~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Four Dog Night by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Manhattan &amp; 11th // NICTD train #22 // Michigan City, Indiana by Joseph Trepasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Unlawful entry by Septimus Low, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Distance in the night by ROOM MAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waiting In Line by Haz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metro by pray_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of Angels by Tara Holland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Red Square by Alexander Bocharov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Renault 4. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Les couleurs de la vie - The colors of life by Kader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Alec Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lourdes Cafe by Vic Gedris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Silhouette in right direction / Silueta en el sentit adequat / Silueta en el sentido adecuado by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0217 as Smart Object-1 by Ivan Pelaez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

296 Richmond Street West by Francis Mariani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Liberdade, Sao Paulo, Brazil by David Stormer Chigusa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Van Ness Ave Cable Car. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_

christos-greece said:


> Liberdade, Sao Paulo, Brazil by David Stormer Chigusa, on Flickr


I love there!


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline and Fog by deepchi1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8663 by Tony Dang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Little Light at the Louvre, Paris, France by Joe Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cheongsam by The Holy Eagle over the Sea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NIKE by ALEJANDRO DELGADO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Westwood Hollywood, LA Sunset by Joseph Haubert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A View Within A View by Wilkof Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brasília by Harry Firmo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old town, Stockholm, Sweden.... by Peter A H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Thumbs up by Swordscookie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Faber Andorra by Institut Ramon Llull, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Backyard, Rio de Janeiro by Florian Stelzer, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_

__
https://flic.kr/p/2g5Fity


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4730 by Joel Worthington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

201109 Coucher de soleil - Montréal -2128 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018.08.08-23.46.41 by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Winter solstice @ Kensigton Market, Toronto by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Art by Jauss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Mirek Szymanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The cruise ship Europa 2 in Stockholm - meets the commuter boat Djurgården 8 by Franz Airiman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo by Daniel Juřena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pride in the flag by bpaties, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The classic ship Birger Jarl in Stockholm, in the background the cruise ships Birka Stockholm and Boudicca by Franz Airiman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

202010251 San Francisco Mission District by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7861 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Schloss Charlottenburg by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parque Lincoln by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Autumn in Uppsala. by Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gardens by the Bay / Сады у залива by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El instante. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0159 by Amparo Calaza Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skittles at Al Wajba Motors Doha... by sam_aivalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0105 by art cab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&quot;Manda&quot; by Kael Sison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Supervisión de trabajos vías Férreas. by mtygob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Windows, lamp and shadow by Hadi Hormozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Courtside by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PA253470-1 by Victor Ka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

May be like Liverpool? by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Synthesis by Enrico del Bono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grands magasins 50_DxO by kahnph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IKD_9390 by Dmitry Ikunin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Watch your Back by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

141 - Paris en juillet 2019 - Fontaine Saint-Sulpice by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow by Magdalena Reyman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Doha, Qatar by Ivo Felipe - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vessel View by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paloma de Soriano by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

red spiral staircase by marianna armata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

day is done by fabio gassarino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chinatown of Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monk&#x27;s Alley Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC05319 by Cheera Montriwat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

vanila skyview by Manat Jung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Model(s) at the 2020 Venice Carnevale - San Lorenzo by Frank Kovalchek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arrows by Spot Matic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Путь на Дворцовую площадь / On the way to Palace Square. by Pavel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

passenger foot-bridge by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Milano Street Walking - Voi. by Peter Cantrill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DoWnToWn SuNsEt @ Marina Bay Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brasilia_downtown by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Town Nights by David Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## Ian A




----------



## Ian A




----------



## christos-greece

Maintenance workers, Torre Latinoamericana, Mexico City by Benjamin Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A9741STOCb by Michael McBride, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1548 E Passyunk, Philadelphia by Dave Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Troparyovo by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ma belle Parisienne by Anthony Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NDP 2018 @ Marina Bay by AngstyRandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by Luís Filipe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Life and Death by Peter LeDoux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gardens by the bay by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City lights by francescacedano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Town Nights by David Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sao Paulo by Alex Braga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A place in the sun by Hans G Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

dancing the life together by Lens Wide Open, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning Patrol by Peter LeDoux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Graff by Morgan Tb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Russia. Zelenograd. Day of the city. A parade of karts. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening in city by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm 22 Nov 2020 by Andreas Norstedt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Museum of Islamic Art - Doha, Qatar by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

330 - Paris en Janvier 2020 - sculpture dans le Jardin du Luxembourg by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The View from Hackney Wick - looking east across Lea Navigation Hackney Cut, London E15 by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Reflections by Ellen Kalkman, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

Urban. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG06704-inst-glow by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montreal winter street by Michael Fortin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stopped by a three-earred and three-eyed Mickey by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Make Up work for Stuart Matuska of Toni &amp; Guy by Brookelle Skoyles, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Shocking! by Vedran Ristic, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Proton Canon by terence chung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

STRAJK by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Solna Centrum metro station. From the cycle &quot;Amazing metro stations in Stockholm&quot;. You can see more my photos from this cycle by entering &quot;Amazing metro stations in Stockholm&quot; in the search box. by Pawel Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View to open souvenir shop in street by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fountain by Ashley Jane Antonczak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Lamps of Yerevan by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0468 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris, Café Panis by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

G-TWST &amp; G-RIOT - Silence SA1100 Twister - Twister Aerobatics by Karl Drage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monsoon Floods Continue to Inundate Bangkok by Water Alternatives Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spotted in Mexico City’s central Zócalo plaza. #Mexico #CdMx #MexicoCity #Zócalo #taxi #odd by David A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Notting Hill Carnival 2018 - Drummers in the Rain by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Concrete by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Disordered Deformation (HSS) by buffdawgus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_4099 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Twilight by Tommy Ga-Ken Wan 溫嘉勤, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&quot;Todo a un euro&quot; by Jose Carpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fountain by Alexandra K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflections in Manhattan by Robbert Ladan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urban Arts Solidarity Festival by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## Ian A

This is probably the most beautiful and chaotic book shop I have ever visited. Acqua Alta in Venice. Gondolas are used to store some of the books.


----------



## Ian A

Venice and lagoon from a church tower on the oldest inhabited island.
Elie, one of the East Neuk towns on the Fife coast of Scotland


----------



## Ian A




----------



## Ian A

In Trafalgar Square in London there is an 'empty' 4th plinth which has no statue. Over a number of years artists have been selected to create temporary sculptures. Hopefully they will not select any permanent statue and let as many artists have the opportunity to show their work to a huge audience. Here are a few.


----------



## christos-greece

V.A. Rufino Street 01 by Dick Snaterse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Public Phone Canada Bell by Taymaz Valley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm 22 Nov 2020 by Andreas Norstedt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arty stuff found around the streets of the capital of Iceland, Reykjavik. by Roger Sargent &gt;9 Million Views&lt;, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## Ian A

'Arty' Glasgow tenements


----------



## Ian A

sorry, it needs to be larger


----------



## Ian A

THe old and the new......Stirling Castle, Scotland and a wind farm


----------



## Ian A

Hard to believe from this image but Greenock, birthplace of James Watt, is the poorest community in Scotland!


----------



## christos-greece

Porsche 991 Targa 4S - WI 837HA - Warsaw City (Śródmieście), Masovian Voivodeship, Poland by JackoPlates, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Tatyana Shu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Free pizza! by Lars Igelström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan 6 by Alexxx Malev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow street by Alexey Fursov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0330 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_4183 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A real size train set by Grant Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio de Linares y sus leyendas... by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney Sunset by Cornelia Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## benpinyo

Yellow Fever said:


> Cars in Motion.
> 
> IMG_8170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_8165 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_8131 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> 
> NICE CAR


----------



## christos-greece

on a streak by Karen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Robots At The Golden Hour -Monumento a la Revolución- (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A repeat from 2019 - The Stresemann Quartier by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico City (Mexico, June-December 2018) - 11 by Bruno Rijsman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gold City by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

people among by Ilya Nadumanny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Aleksey Ku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SJ Train by Alexander V. Kuznetsov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arc printanier by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran canal by Javi Martín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia - Fish market by Elena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

200918-002 - Sergels torg by Magnus Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Lights, Mexico by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_4842 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bird gang by sabrandt, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

* Varna Bulgaria*


----------



## BGpioneer222

Kaiserswerth , Düsseldorf


----------



## BGpioneer222

Kaiserswerth, Düsseldorf
View attachment 1236028


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm 13 Dec 2020 by Andreas Norstedt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

National Day Parade 2018-15 by Jane Pack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise - Botafogo / Sugar Loaf by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East River by ASFPXL, on Flickr


----------



## Nancy023




----------



## christos-greece

Primer amanecer by Oscar Galindo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lanterns by Timofey Sherudilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6BB7CA58-9694-43BC-87BB-1F479E9729D0 by Aguinaldo Mendes Silva, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222




----------



## BGpioneer222




----------



## BGpioneer222




----------



## BGpioneer222

Tuffi - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




On 21 July 1950 the circus director Franz Althoff (de) had Tuffi, then four years old, travel on the suspended monorail in Wuppertal, as a publicity stunt. The elephant trumpeted wildly and ran through the wagon, broke through a window and fell 12 metres (39 ft) down into the River Wupper, suffering only minor injuries. A panic had broken out in the wagon and some passengers were injured. Althoff helped the elephant out of the water. Both the circus director and the official who had allowed the ride were fined.


----------



## christos-greece

May be like Liverpool? by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museo Nacional de Antropología by Joe Brady, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm_August&#x27;19 (134) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fenwick Iribarren. Cesar Pelli. Foster and Partners. Carlos Rubio Carvajal &amp; Enrique Álvarez-Sala Walter. Ieoh Ming Pei &amp; Henry N. Cobb. 5 Torres #2 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr

Fenwick Iribarren. Cesar Pelli. Foster and Partners. Carlos Rubio Carvajal &amp; Enrique Álvarez-Sala Walter. Ieoh Ming Pei &amp; Henry N. Cobb. 5 Torres #4 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr

Fenwick Iribarren. Cesar Pelli. Foster and Partners. Carlos Rubio Carvajal &amp; Enrique Álvarez-Sala Walter. Ieoh Ming Pei &amp; Henry N. Cobb. 5 Torres #5 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night cab and rain photography in Sydney by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carnival in Rio De Janeiro 076A4892 by Terry George, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Merceria dell&#x27; Orologio by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

KUNSTPALAST DÜSSELDORF


----------



## BGpioneer222

KUNSTPALAST DÜSSELDORF


----------



## christos-greece

circus-street-performers-montreal-jazz-fest-03_35590290542_o by Montréal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bixi Bycicle Rental Montreal, Quebec by Michel Rathwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden District by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Neuhausen am Rheinfal, Schweiz


----------



## christos-greece

Rusted Out by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ghost Mural in Holesovice, Prague. by Tom R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Athens - Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG-NT-0767 by Alex W., on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222




----------



## christos-greece

Park of Arts by Tatiana El-Bakri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Windows, lamp and shadow by Hadi Hormozi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo City Skyline by NWS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Graffiti Alley/Dumpster Alley by Peter LeDoux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amsterdam Comes to Venice by Robert Cross, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222




----------



## christos-greece

_MG_7852 by Vutichai Wongnophadol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

practicanocturna_ by Rodrigo Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Illuminated Plaza de Colon in Christmas in Madrid by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

catch of the day by Richard lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Af Chapman Stockholm by Christian Thorsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Francisco Vallejo Street 1 by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&#x3D;] BERLIN | crows [&#x3D; by oolcgoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

International Welcome Days by Università Ca&#x27; Foscari Venezia, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

* Retail Park Roermond *_*Holland*_


----------



## christos-greece

У Патриарших прудов by Mike Ryseen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm 2015 - New Edit by Karlheinz Klingbeil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

38487 by Ben Abel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Qatar National Day on the Corniche by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Andorra by Steen Elm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sun To The East by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222




----------



## BGpioneer222




----------



## christos-greece

Morning omelet by Asiacamera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening in the city by Coiseam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow evening by Dmitry Pimenov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marten Trotzigs Grand by Simon Malesys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pony Tails by tiggerpics2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Athens summer days by Artemios Karavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto by rodrigj050, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

oxford street by azahar omar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Паруса by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Maastricht


----------



## BGpioneer222

Mosae Forum Maastricht


----------



## BGpioneer222




----------



## We are backpack

Creative picture


----------



## christos-greece

Market square with BTS Skytrain at Ratchayothin Intersection by Jakapan Chumchuen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0915 Moscow City Tour (12) by Sarah Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cyclist in the City by Cameron Perrin, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Rosenmontagszug Düsseldorf*


----------



## BGpioneer222

* Rosenmontagszug Düsseldorf*


----------



## BGpioneer222

black cats in the shade of palm trees, _Colònia de Sant Jordi_


----------



## BGpioneer222

Leipzig, Germany


----------



## BGpioneer222

Freiburg, Germany


----------



## BGpioneer222

Freiburg, Germany


----------



## christos-greece

20210401-P4011789 by Liam Sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jogging series by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Wall, Berlin by David Mapletoft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Four Minus Two by Benjamin Dziechciowski, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Kunstpalast _Düsseldorf_


----------



## BGpioneer222

Kunstpalast _Düsseldorf_


----------



## christos-greece

Go out into the world. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ostankino Tower by Nikolay Lagodenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I Heart Red Eye Records! by Kris Olin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto at Night by Michael Mrowetz, on Flickr


----------



## s_perm

фонтан фей (пермь)


----------



## BGpioneer222

* Celle, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldof Airport*


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw night street by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm SWEDEN by Christine Franck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

memorize the city by dustroad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panam, Panam, Panam. by Stephan Birlouez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Eleen June Roeelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan by Night by Olof Senestam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passeio de Turibus (3) by Vi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big trouble by Barry Stoch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Isla de Malta by Damebya, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

* Freiburg, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

* Flower shop decoration Solingen, Germany*


----------



## christos-greece

bangkok by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

istanbul by C Tav, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

F--Photos-2010-08-17 0173 by Caligula Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

©Patrick Zachmann / Magnum Photos by Mécénat - Etablissement public chargé de la conservation et de la restauration de la cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf Shadow Street *


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow-Krasnogorsk 25.10.2020. by Olga Tavolga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Michael Lee-Chin Crystal, Royal Ontario Museum, Daniel Libeskind, 2007 - Yorkville/Annex, Toronto by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

exercice by Bladsurb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Place De Brouckère - De Brouckèreplein by Jean-Paul Remy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning on the horizon by Grant Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maintenance workers, Torre Latinoamericana, Mexico City by Benjamin Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night cab and rain photography in Sydney by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Köln, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

* Köln, Germany *


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Köln, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

street urinal Maastricht, Holland


----------



## christos-greece

Sao Paulo - STREET PHOTOS-5 by Mike Mulliniks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Riddarholmskyrkan by Jonan G.E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L Hath No Flurry of Riders by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid a veces by Alberto Sen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shoreditch High Street Station by Gary Etchell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Caìgo by Leonardo Papèra Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dubai - Creek Skyline by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222




----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf*
Open-air summer on Gustaf-Gründgens-Platz
The Düsseldorfer Schauspielhaus and some partners are planning an open-air summer on Gustaf-Gründgens-Platz in 2021. In the period from May (provided the pandemic conditions make it possible) to September 2021, the Düsseldorfer Schauspielhaus and the Berlin artist group raumlaborberlin are developing "Third Space" - a multifunctional installation that changes over and over again over the course of the multi-part project period.















The installation “Third Space” was originally developed for the Ruhrtriennale and is now being further developed and redesigned for Gustaf-Gründgens-Platz in Düsseldorf. The artist collective obtained the aircraft parts that make up the installation, including a full-size tail, from the Bundeswehr in Munich via the Internet. "The Transall served the Bundeswehr for 40 years, now it is being sawed apart and scrapped," says Benjamin Foerster-Baldenius in an interview with the Rheinische Post. “For me, the plane is the Trabant of the air, and it could probably be repaired with a screwdriver and hammer. That has a human dimension. «Foerster-Baldenius is one of the architects behind Raumlabor and whose central area of work is art. “In our eyes, a room is not just an enclosed area. A space is created through social interaction. "


----------



## christos-greece

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Robots At The Golden Hour -Monumento a la Revolución- (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cool lights by jaime chaves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Galata Tower, Istanbul by Mehmet Atacan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urca Rio de janeiro by Severo Morais, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_

Urca🥰


----------



## christos-greece

Питер by Anna Kulicova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20171110_190740 by Forbes México, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chicago Air &amp; Water Show 2018 by Bob Segal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A406 by Morgan Tb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sao Paulo 6 by Francisco Osorio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning walk at Strömparterren park, Stockholm, Sweden! by ...Winston..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Occupy San Francisco by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1942 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La ciudad donde el tiempo se detiene. by Diego Armando Flores Alvarado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Girl on a bike by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

VINTAGE VISTAS EDIFICIO DE CORREOS AYUNTAMIENTO DE MADRID 13-1-2012-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Düsseldorf


----------



## BGpioneer222

Düsseldorf


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey, Mexico by Chris Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Viaducto 🚗 #freestyle #enjoyinglife #trip #cars #longexposure #portrait #goodlife #photographer #photographer #photoshooting #cdmx #natgeotravel #citylife #cityscape by charliedc98, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Little red heart by MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Capturing The Headlights @ Luminosity 2021 by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise from Rio by Rodrigo Soldon Souza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Philly Sunset by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Roadtrip Warsaw by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

in the loop by Ilya Nadumanny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Solna centrum - Stockholm subway - Sweden by Frédéric Lefebvre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Πλατεία Συντάγματος by Angelo Giagnacovo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Hernán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of the city from the rubble strewn tip of Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bhumibol bridge, Bangkok, Thailand by Florian Christian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night city. Moscow, Russia by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Under the bridge by romain vialla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Armin, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Roermond, Holland


----------



## BGpioneer222

* Düsseldorf Kö Sreet, Germany
The world is crazy, too many toys, extreme ....*


----------



## BGpioneer222

Köln, Germany


----------



## christos-greece

KAS30684 by Sergey Kachanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Heartbeat by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The sunrise through the Brandenburg Gate / Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street lamp of Carrer de Ferran Barcelona, Catalonia by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Teatro Nacional Cláudio Santoro - Brasilia by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Sydney sunset by Joe Tham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Calma Antes de la Tempestad { Monterrey, NL } by Charlie Gza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1144973232 by Global Infrastructure Initiative, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm, Sweden by jaminjan96, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Shadow street, Düsseldorf


----------



## christos-greece

Reykjavik Sunset by Sergio Thor Miernik, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Shadow street, Düsseldorf


----------



## christos-greece

Read the Sign (at City Hall) in Toronto by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222




----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0399 by Stepan Bako, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Marco J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

POP01794 by Alexander Popov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Lights, Mexico by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Flatiron building, New york USA by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset, Harlow Green, Gateshead, Tyne &amp; Wear, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City behind by Leo Hidalgo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

i Light Marina Bay 2018 ~ Urban Rice Fields by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Reflection &amp; Steel Balls, Sheffield, South Yorkshire, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

424 Wellington West by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Corcovado Mountain in the Sunset 3D render by Audrey Barousse, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Kaiserswerth, Düsseldorf


----------



## christos-greece

Busy Bangkok by Manex D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190904-3028 by Chris Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Autumn day in Paris by jerome delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai, China by Leo D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Petersburg White Night by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

An&#x27; the dawn comes up like thunder. by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

brazil_brasilia_65 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid-Barajas Adolfo Suárez Airport by Sabrina GEORGIE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Andorra by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

We&#x27;re Doomed! by radio53, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Antonietta Mazzarolo - Malta - Viaggiamondo by ZeppelinViaggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arcee 4 by Federico Adan Pérez Paura, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Düsseldorf


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Boutique shop windows, Düsseldorf KÖ Street, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Boutique shop windows, Düsseldorf KÖ Street, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Boutique shop windows, Düsseldorf KÖ Street, Germany*


----------



## christos-greece

Iceland 8--61 by Jeff Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paquetá - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta sun by Łukasz Szolc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

23th floor, Roof. by Tymek Molski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Russia. Zelenograd. Day of the city. A parade of karts. by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Back-Alleys by Travis Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01705 by Serge Noiret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spider, Louise Bourgeois, exposition Women House, Hôtel de la Monnaie, Paris, 2017 by Stéphane Mahot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan Dog in Window by Bruce McConnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Heights by Nathan Hammonds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

catch of the day by Richard lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bridge study, Bangkok, Thailand by Florian Christian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico City - Centro Histórico by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Istanbul by Mary Duniants, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Taking a break from gravity~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto by rodrigj050, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

JR Tour Eiffel 08 by Benoit Patelout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow. Russia. 2018 by Александр Ненахов, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hidden garden by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

💰🚶‍♂️💰 Doha Qatar by Flx LP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Andorra by Steen Elm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shoreditch High Street Station by Gary Etchell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona, Spain by Stan Davidson, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Medienhafen, Düsseldorf


----------



## BGpioneer222

_Bilker Arcaden, Düsseldorf_


----------



## christos-greece

A dos bandas............ by smSANTACANA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Memories of Prague by jerome delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Athens - Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photographe en action by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Birds for commercial centre by jessejunod258, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of lights by Sabina Mišmaš, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&quot;Tiptoe through our shiny city...&quot; by Mister Blur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rio de Janeiro/RJ by Ratao Diniz Diniz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old man walking by hassan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Go Leafs Go!, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Art installation, Karlskirche, Vienna, Austria by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Last Alley Light by DA Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

JKN&amp;copy;-16-N70-4558 by Sabri Karadoğan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20190126_093044 by Oleg Zubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin-4000 by Claire Carroll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

J-P ETIENNE - BRASILIA ARCHITECTURE URBAINE by mémoire 2cité, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New year in Moscow by Evgenia (Janet) Pesle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A - RQUITECTUR - A by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Centre of Brussels Old Town - the Town Hall by Piotr Ingling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

before the storm by Liudmila Ivanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reykjavik Streets by Sergio Thor Miernik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passengers by Blick Calle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC02180 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

_*Golden Sands, Varna, Bulgaria*_


----------



## christos-greece

Paseo de la reforma - Mexico city by Jean Baptiste ROUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ESQUINAZO. MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

_*Faliraki beach , Rhodes*_


----------



## BGpioneer222

_*Faliraki beach , Rhodes*_


----------



## BGpioneer222

*old city , Rhodes Greece*


----------



## christos-greece

Little Owl triplets by Tim Melling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*** by Andrey x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Levitating Woman by astrid westvang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

An&#x27; the dawn comes up like thunder. by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Marcin P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San by Pete Dov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street with colorful umbrellas in Istanbul by kemalh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A9741STOCb by Michael McBride, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Parisian by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panam, Panam, Panam. by Stephan Birlouez, on Flickr


----------



## legolego

*Turin - Savoy's Royal Palace - "Scala delle forbici" (Scissor's stairs)*
Designed in 1720 by Royal Architect Filippo Juvarra. It was a hazardous project with some architectural
ingenious solutions

























Scala delle Forbici | JuzaPhoto


Scala delle Forbici #BiancoeNero ...



www.juzaphoto.com





Thats' why so called "Scissor's Staits" : it is told that Juvarra wanted to symbolize the cut off of the gossip according to which the stairs will never stay up














__





Redirect Notice






images.app.goo.gl


----------



## christos-greece

Brasília... by José Fernando Ogura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

moscow-outside-0008 by Jacques van Zanten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ready to Board in Madrid by Thank you for 2.7 million views, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Yuri Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bangkok by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monument to Martinez Campos in the &#x27;El Retiro&#x27; park by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City View thru Safety Glass by Peter Polder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Concrete by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abiogenesis by kedar datta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Royal York Heart by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Angie McMonigal Photography-0026 by Angie McMonigal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Greg Johns&#x27; &quot;Continuous Division&quot; (Brisbane&#x27;s Roma Street Parklands, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In search of copper. by Mark Melzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rusted Out by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Closed but ready by Hans G Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden Sydney by hill wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Andre Wandemberg, on Flickr


----------



## Campos Elíseos

Singapore City, Singapore








Dimensions by Bing Dun, on Flickr.


----------



## Campos Elíseos

New York, New York State, United States








Architectural reflections by Eli Friedmann, on Flickr.


----------



## Campos Elíseos

Chicago, Illinois, United States








Abstract architecture by Thomas Wray, on Flickr.


----------



## Campos Elíseos

Smíchov, Prague, Czech Republic








Square Cubed by Wendy R., on Flickr.


----------



## Campos Elíseos

Sheffield, England, United Kingdom








The Genting Club by Garry Platt, on Flickr.


----------



## Campos Elíseos

Somewhere in the world








Colorful tree by Bryan Rittenberry, on Flickr.


----------



## Campos Elíseos

Hong-Kong, China








Hong Kong by Patrick, on Flickr.


----------



## Campos Elíseos

Hyatt Hotel, Shanghai, China








Shanghai by Transmissions, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece

Pepsi logo on wall 5 by Gem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ginger by Olga Minaeva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A look from above by Raffaele Esposito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dubai Museum by Jan van Dijk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paseo por Reforma CDMX, México by Emri Muardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

14-10-2011 ABSTRACTO DENSIDAD NEUTRA PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO 95% VISOR DE COBERTURA-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Charles Bridge XII by salomoun1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dsc_10_2483 - Athens - (Solid acute light) Зелени тераси с облак RGB 100dpi vP 1 by Lachezar Kostov, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Köln Bonn Airport, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

* Hanging strawberry orchards, Earkrath Germany*


----------



## christos-greece

Blocked street in downtown on 12-5-20--Beirut by Linh Dinh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow Roses in the church grounds, Calle Lopez de Hoyos, Prosperidad, my neighbourhood, Madrid by Dilys Anne Kevan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise Speeding! by Luke Goodway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tourists in Venice by Margy Crane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow 3 Photos (826) by tjsuresh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El faro de Moncloa en llamas by Javier Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Wuppertal, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Wuppertal, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

_Palma De Mallorca,Balearic Islands_


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4370 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Foggy Day At Pier 7 by Richard Melton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I spy a boy, I spy a girl, I spy the worst place, in the world, in the whole wide world by Dunk 🐝, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise at the Merlion Park by The Elephant&#x27;s Tales Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sweden stockholm by Fred Montwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DRAGS EN LA GRAN VÍA by Promoción de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled - Leonay (Western Sydney) by Nick O&#x27;Malley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paquetá - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Clouds, Harlow Green, Gateshead, Tyne &amp; Wear, England. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kodak ultramax 06-07/21 by dy66sprosium, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

tienda verde-REIKIAVIK-Islandia by jordi Doria Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jardin du Palais Royale, Paris, France by Rob DeGraff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2020-08-15_11-30-29_ILCE-6500_DSC01852_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico City- Centro by Joseph Wingenfeld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Royal Stockholm by Christopher Br, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

rainy Prague by dinapunk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pigeon by Ashley Jane Antonczak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tanjong Rhu by Ridzuan Sinain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tyre City Site (more) by my_cottage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid naranja by Ibn Jaldun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy Cinco de Mayo by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Super Ozeck II. Auto MC 2.8/135 by Fotószeres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nizhegorodskaya by Sergey Gladkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm, Sweden by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by TS_1000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brussels National Basilica by Mahmoud Abuabdou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

stockholm sweden by Blue Polarn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museu Soumaya by Vi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

D750_20201213_170921 by ClarusPhotog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aviones de la fuerza aérea francesa sobrevuelan la Torre Eiffel durante las celebraciones del Día de la Bastilla en París (Francia). Fotografía: Christian Hartmann by cosmobeat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pantones by Vladimir Belyaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm Street Photography by Guj Tungpalan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Rocks, Sydney by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Signal de départ, 14 juillet 2021 by Tchitcho&#x27;s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Street by abhinow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canadian National - Locomotive 6218 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Rick Elkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

img_0047 by Boris Pankin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Las 4 torres by **** Rando, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Istanbul 2018 by gherdanantonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stoop Kids by Mackenna L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sao Paulo by Alex Braga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Priest Street by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DAV0747.jpg by Sophle Frederickson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Galleria Vittorio Emanuele - Milano by Mauro Fragiotta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dubai Nights by Heath Cajandig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

stockholm18 by Peter Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset On Johnston&#x27;s Bay by Cushla Monk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

National Day Parade 2018-15 by Jane Pack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

nascer do sol na vista chinesa-19 by Felipe Bornier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Harrow Rd. 19jul21 by richardbw9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Little Things by Robert Cross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passing through the Main Channel. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

World upside down by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paseo de la Reforma in Mexico City by Steve Bunting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Regent Mariner Cruise 2017 152.jpg by Grekoh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AY6A7094 by fcruse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cristo Redentor envolto em nuvens by Gabriel Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Folies Bergère...GOLD AND THE MYSTERIOUS WORLD OF ALCHEMY....Gold Capped: Making gold with alchemy by Hughes Songe, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

Centro, Oberhausen, Germany


----------



## BGpioneer222

Centro, Oberhausen, Germany


----------



## BGpioneer222

_*Fuerteventura,*_ _*Corralejo*_


----------



## BGpioneer222

_*Fuerteventura,*_ _*Corralejo*_


----------



## christos-greece

Chinatown of Singapore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Smiling moon. On the street by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*The Canal d'Amour of *_*Sidari, Corfu, Greece 2021*_


----------



## BGpioneer222

*The Canal d'Amour of *_*Sidari, Corfu, Greece 2021*_


----------



## BGpioneer222

*The Canal d'Amour of *_*Sidari, Corfu, Greece 2021*_


----------



## BGpioneer222

*The Canal d'Amour of *_*Sidari, Corfu, Greece 2021*_


----------



## christos-greece

Malá Strana by Abhishek Verma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190726-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-1028 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Lights, Mexico by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Empty street at night / Gamla Stan / Sweden by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Silvio Maggioni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two Tatra T3 trams in autumn by Alexey Latyshev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Horses 5 by orientalizing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo a Day Challenge, January, 3 - My Town - Brasília by Kamilla Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Last Alley Light by DA Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Love lights ♥ by Mel Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bom dia! - Good morning! by Rodrigo Soldon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Empire state viewing deck iii by John Rush, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venetian laundry by Erin Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF4683 by Kristina Koroleva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

practicanocturna_ by Rodrigo Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dense clouds over the city by Joan López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night view in Milan. #night #traffic #milano #lacity #metropolitan by Antonio Massari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw-Prague;Ząbkowska Street; by Mahleriana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Riddarholmskyrkan by Jonan G.E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Río Manzanares by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Umbrella man (prague) by Jörg Müller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passing tram in Milan by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Top of the Calgary Towwer -- Alberta (CA) September 2019 by Ron Cogswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Coucher de soleil à Alfortville, France by Betty_l0u, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Imprint of time by bpaties, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cloudy Sunset over Beirut by Hanna Khoury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset over Gozo by Sebbpics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

争流 by BestCityscape, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Grönalund seen from Gamla Stan by Litrator, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Enjoying San Francisco by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Main Street Station by Adam Moss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Boris Baldinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sinuosa by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CDMX (59 of 72) by Christopher Kostrzak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Dansen (dancer) statue, Stockholm by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by WorcesterKevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Heights by Nathan Hammonds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Buena Vista. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Policía Monterrey, México by Emergencias CH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

practicanocturna__2 by Rodrigo Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montréal by Arnaud PINCEMIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gamla stan fisheye by R G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Philadelphia by dantohe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

After the storm. Barcelona (Spain) by Photos Without Borders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris France by Juan Ignacio Rela Photography / [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Geometrie veneziane - Venetian geometries by Marco Amarù, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Casa de los Azulejos by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Daniel Jirdén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Alcides Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Lamp Posts In Prague by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Selaron Steps - the worlds most famous staircase in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. by Roger Sargent &gt;9 Million Views&lt;, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nahr El Kalb by Fadi Chahine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Illuminated Plaza de Colon in Christmas in Madrid by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dsc_7445 by Barry Bryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Layered by light by Simon Slattery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Golden Art Bridge by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Isaac&#x27;s cathedral by G. Pvl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A purple bike in a lane by Robert Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sh-43 by Davide Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by VV Nincic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by chris perkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0479 by Eugene Cartoushin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mårten Trotzigs gränd - Stockholm by gerard de mooij, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kidman’s Terrace by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

En perspectiva by Adan Guerra Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Makati 10 by Dick Snaterse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montreal by Jim Delcid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reykjavik-6 by Freda Lawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto light displays (on July 4 fireworks nite) by Joseph Chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Framing Dubai Skyline by Khaldoon Aldway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Atardecer en el centro financiero de la CDMX by Sapdiel Gómez Gutiérrez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monastiraki pigeons by Keko Ediale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Tiltshift by David S-O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Silhouettes by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Torres Cepsa y PwC by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by Enrica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by FRANCOIS VEQUAUD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by aaronbergerfoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Dido Mihajlov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sydney city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow by Tommaso M. Storari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6E1A8954 by Christian Ramiro González Verón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hanging Street Lamp by Michel Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm_6333_ip by I____P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Diego Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo by Lauter1986, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018 12 23 Eterna 250d test 022 by _Jofo_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Follow the light by hassan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bangkok by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Metro Treasure by Margarita Cabre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

white by guy clift, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

REFLECTIONS by Maarten Kleijkamp, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Algarve, Portugal*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Algarve, Portugal*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Algarve, Portugal*


----------



## christos-greece

Sao Paulo, Brazil by Leo D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Stockholm by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai by Dan Hill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

barcelona by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Дорога by Расичь, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Plantaže Winery, Montenegro
Europe’s Largest Vineyard*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Izmir, Turkey*


----------



## christos-greece

Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

cdmx covid_19 by Erik Alcantara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big Blue Cat by Krista Ledbetter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Have you ever tried to bend the light? by Gabriel Caparó, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

] Toronto at Night [ by Hutchography.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Flower Dome Conservatory in the Gardens by the Bay in Singapore by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

faroles en moscu-moscow by jordi Doria Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Prague Street Sceen by Burkhard Stehl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pause café - Coffee break by Dominique CARON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Zona Rosa by Anthony Surace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monument to Martinez Campos in the &#x27;El Retiro&#x27; park by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Under a Bridge, Lower Don River by Peter LeDoux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Germain-des-Prés, Paris 6th arrondissement by MJL!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG0638 by Saveliy Sokolov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Anthropology Museum by Eldan Goldenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City hall Stockholm by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza Mayor 400 Aniversario by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Corcovado Mountain in the Sunset 3D render by Audrey Barousse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm by Lars-Ove Törnebohm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Francisco by William Keller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona otoño 2021 by Jesús Plaza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La noche by Luis Rosado, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Dusseldorf streets, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Dusseldorf streets, Germany*


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by GRAHAM LEONARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, , 1992, 1992Scan-150204-0001 by Marcelo Montecino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm, Sweden by Olga L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20171212_203748_5644_LRW95_4 by Sudesh Agrawal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rio de Janeiro/RJ by Ratao Diniz Diniz, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Rotherdam, Holland*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Fire station, Krefeld Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Fire station, Krefeld Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Fire station, Krefeld Germany*


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey - Mexico - 3623 by Vitor Junqueira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moskva River by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montreal by niladree1710, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sorauren Park Pumpkin Parade 2009 by Jan Keck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mermaid by Mark Jonas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia, il canale di notte. by Maurizio Jaya Costantino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00796-2 by Dmitry Khristolyubov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La recta final del 2015 ya empezó: #otoño #cempazuchitl by Aarón De Marcos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Les Pigeons de Venise by Hervé Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fire extinguisher sign on the yellow wall by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan 2800th Anniversary Park by Levana Una Laitman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Silhouettes by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Charming by Tomaz Celestina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Isla de Malta - Cospicua - In Explore 19-06-2021 by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf, Germany 03,December 2021*


----------



## christos-greece

KAS30684 by Sergey Kachanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Town Nights by David Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rockridge BART, Oakland by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1020889 - Paris : Batignoles by Michel FERRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by João Lira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Autumn colors by On Neon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Solo by Pelle Sten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&#x27;The Vessel&#x27; Hudson Yards by Robbert Ladan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

95 - Paris en Octobre 2021 - Deux chaises vertes dans le Jardin des Tuileries by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Architecture by Shawn Matadeen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

D7 by Domingo Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Iceland 8--61 by Jeff Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto at Night by Michael Mrowetz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Liberty by Team, Zoyer, Macadam &amp; Heaven by Man - Art is Life / Duck 4 Life, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by lyrks63, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00326 by Bernd Müller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*** by Pavel Larkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm, Sweden, 2021 by Lasse Persson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Go Leafs Go!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dubai - Marina Skyline Panorama by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*El Capricho, Spain*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*El Capricho, Spain*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Madeira Island, Ponta de Sao Lourenco 2021, Portugal*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Madeira Island, Ponta de Sao Lourenco 2021, Portugal*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Trier, Germany*


----------



## christos-greece

DJI_0015 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Construction site by Terry Pridemore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

38487 by Ben Abel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris Street Chess by Mark Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The heart of São Paulo by Natânia Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Greece, Athens, Electra Metropolis Hotel facades in night view by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A romantic English woman in Venice ----In Explore by Galiano Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Concrete by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lotta&#x27;s Fountain by Kelly Michals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9869 by Theophilus Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Raymore Bridge, 1995 - across Humber River, Etobicoke to Weston, Toronto. by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

(Explored) Tsavo East National park, Kenya by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Underpass by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Changing Of The Guard. by Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm by Stefan Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

14-10-2011 ABSTRACTO DENSIDAD NEUTRA PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney city by Power J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern arabesque by Rosetta Bonatti (RosLol), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Renault 4. by Oswaldo Ordóñez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Hall Light Fixture by Stefan Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reykjavik street scene by Terry Rochford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tooting Market by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Seaside Malta by valchababa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3879 by Nathan Parmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

lanterns by TheViewDeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Courtside by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Athene / Athens by Irma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two Tatra T3 trams in autumn by Alexey Latyshev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

España - Madrid by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

oslo by Miloje Savic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC1662 by A lot of words, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Magnifying Grass by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney by Warren, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx

*Bogotá D.C - Colombia*

¿General San Martín a Colseguros... en que piso? by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC02180 by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto by Zak Nuttall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2020-01-23: Wiggling Glass by psyxjaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Tiltshift by David S-O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia segreta by Hervé Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brasília by Léo Talone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC02968 STOCKHOLM 2011 by arnpre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gare du Nord - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

light play by Paterson Galupe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street art in Reykjavík, Iceland by Edina Cross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bangkok Traffic by Scott N, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow, Alexanderpark. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018 - Mexico - Puebla - Talavera by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Disco voador by Melina Kuroiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

got to have a bike shot by cknot1sk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto 29 by Lisa Panero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

1254 by ontario photo connection, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Star of light over Sagrada Familia is shining since last evening (II) by Joan López i Casanoves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Umidificador by Jorge Hamilton Brandão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

no old phones by Rick Onorato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

George Street | Sydney | NSW | 001 by Ant Cummins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue #seemydoha2015 #seemydoha #seemycity #seemyculture #igersdoha #qatarism #blue #photooftheday #vscophile #vscogood #qatarism #windows #windows_aroundtheworld #windowsanddoors #artnetinstagram by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Quai de Conti - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mayashala_11.01.2021-24.jpg by Gwenn Dubourthoumieu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr

urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

🇨🇦🌈 Pont Jacques-Cartier | Montréal by Dave Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Graffiti Alley by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London by Doug Wheller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm bei Nacht / Stockholm at Night 2021 by Karlheinz Klingbeil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2041 by Kenji Nagahama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2020-05-10 21.54 @ Brussels ¬ 7856*.jpg by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cabellito by Grzegorz Mielczarek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mural Brickell City Centre by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Local crowd… by Yousef Tavakoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Washington Square Philadelphia by Ken Lane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Institut de France, Paris by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

twilight by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Centro Histórico da Cidade do México by Vi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gamla Stan (Old Town) by Anna Ma*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid. Plaza across the street. by Sharon Frost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Arc de Triomphe wrapped by Christo by Jean-Marie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Marco J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ParkRoyal on Pickering by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Techo de luces by Patricia Monsalve Muela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DUBAI METRO by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Winter St. Petersburg, Russia by TATIANA HELIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1878 - weird parade in coyoacan by JFred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oriels by d90fz8, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I Wonder Who Stole Whose ! by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MoCA by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walltris by James Fremont - Four Star Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice Canals by Samuel S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore, Marina Bay by No.aesthetic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Roadside distraction . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Despacho Olivera Méndez y Asociados 12 by Juan Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sheas Creek by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palm trees from MIA park by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Il-Kalkara - Ix-Xatt by Añelo de la Krotsche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Graffitis by René Van Wallendael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Merry Christmas to all!*


----------



## christos-greece

Green Manila by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

900317394 by Communications PCOR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

streetlights by Olya Atari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Umsteigeweg zur U-Bahn by Charles Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Miracle on 13th Street by Oleg S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gold Ring by Massinissa Dalla Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Home by Juan Carlos Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico City - Las Ninfas Fountain by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4006 by Mario D&#x27;Errico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico City, Mexico by Philip Whitcombe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm - Gamla Stan by Jonathan Parkes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

red pipes by Marios Ha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Meydan Racecourse Bridge in Dubai by Kiran Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00326 by Bernd Müller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

beirut by katharina ziedek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice, Venezia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mew Kids on the Block by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bon Nadal i feliç any nou 2022 シ by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dubai by Mark Tasker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias - São Paulo by Amarildo Souza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pelicans at the Golden Gate by Veit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Abandoned Due To COVID by Enoch Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by S. Chae, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome Christmas by Ernest Jover, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

flamme sur plaque by Bladsurb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018 - Mexico City - Metro Patriotismo by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm by edward stojakovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Puerta de Alcalá by Dino Pozo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Andorra la Vella by Jonathan Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sous le ciel de Paris, Galeries Lafayette, boulevard Hausmann, Paris IXe, France. by Bernard Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year &amp; Merry Christmas!!! Russian Federation, Christmas Moscow, New Year&#x27;s decoration of GUM - Department Store №1 in Russia, Red Square / Nikolskaya street / Ilyinka street / Vetoshny Lane, Tverskoy district. by Alexander SACALEVIC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey old town by floating_stump, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CANADA-75 by Mauro Angelozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm SWEDEN by Christine Franck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reykjavík - Harpa by Laura Nap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona last 2021 sunset by Kevin Garcia Felix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urus Fragmentation by PRGaume, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Valletta by Laura Ramírez Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## Zbyszko666




----------



## christos-greece

Curvature by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Litrator, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Vitus Cathedral, Prague by Kurtsview, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rio de Janeiro/RJ by Ratao Diniz Diniz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris by night by jerome delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Benrath Park, Germany*


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan by Night by Olof Senestam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow street by Alexey Fursov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris vibes by Bart van der Heijden Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Carriage Return by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cow by Hưng Lê, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00173 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

41456 by Ben Abel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venezia by Jacques Bismuth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by dzesika devic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Francisco by Kristi Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_RJS8540 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome 2022 by Tony Mo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Canale Grande by Zora Schaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown ghost town . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico - November 2017-27 by Rachael Pape, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Antica Bellezza, Plaza de Chueca. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cat by Stephen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

doha 2019 by Simon Fabel formerly Becker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

slowly, quietly, Venezia by Vectron X4E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shivering by Milos Korenev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey 2017 by Adriana Ojeda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Winterizing by Janna ~, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Single gloves - speed dating by Rob Mezzatesta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Everything is born and everything dies.. this counts for lives, buildings, cities, civilisations, species.. by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Break the Rules by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nocturama by Jose Carpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IN ATHENS, THESE CATS ARE VERY HUNGRY, THEY LOOK FOR FOOD by Guy Lafortune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Windows with a View by 📷 PɧყƖƖıʂ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0028 Armenia Yerevan Cascade &amp; Statues by jos stouffs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trees of big cities. New Year traditions_00011 by ValKamch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Blue Bridge by Babar Swaleheen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

72 years old woman performing in Shichahai, by Houhai Lake, Beijing, China by adamba100, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow. Russia. 2018 by Александр Ненахов, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ESQUINAZO. MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Italia by Carmen Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm, Sweden by jaminjan96, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sa&#x27;at Al Zouhour Square by Ahmad Osama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Guía del autoestopista galáctico by Santi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2017-12-16_12-31-58 by Andrzej MadPole Szymański, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fences. Moscow, Russia, Dec.2020 (0U4A0966) by Dmitry &quot;dimasterAZ&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset City by Marc Giron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Andorra by rabapo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Some colors on a grey day by Shahrazad26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Isla de Malta by Damebya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sao Paulo 6 by Francisco Osorio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Dom (detail) by Nunzio Cava, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gather Around Everyone by Craig Sanders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

venezia by fla_alephoto, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Sheep graze in the meadows around the Rhine in Düsseldorf Oberkassel, Germany*


----------



## christos-greece

O flamboyant resiste by Alexandre Marino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Another &#x27;Facte&#x27; Mural near the Donaukanal, Vienna. by Tom R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

X.2021 by David Farreny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20210720-Canon EOS 80D-1265 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PADIGLIONE ITALIA // VENEZIA 2021 by CARLO SCARPA (1952) by Julio César Mesa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MinoltaRokkor24mm28_11 by Martín Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CSXT 3194. Dayton, Ohio. November 16, 2021. by Rob Harold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Callao Cabs by Mario Casal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wolf on the corner by Rob Mezzatesta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

First Light by Kenneth Joel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

L1043924 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Back-Alleys by Travis Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Semáforo y Luna por Velódromo by Eduardo Cartre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bridge to Aurora Festival of Lights with Etobicoke in the background by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barri Gòtic, Barcelona by Robert Sarjant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panteão da Pátria - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasilia - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1878 - weird parade in coyoacan by JFred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The garden of the capital. by Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise near Barwa City, Doha February 2021 by Marty Gowan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

doha 2019 by Simon Fabel formerly Becker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London City Tiltshift by David S-O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey Urbano by Cesar Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FBV_5407 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Artificial sky by Janna ~, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cat @ Reykjavik by Dennis Raabe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paris France - Vendôme Column - 1810 by Onasill ~ Bill - 114 Million View, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6I6B7638 by Alex Barber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Construction: Stockholm by Michael Pieracci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

14-10-2011 ABSTRACTO DENSIDAD NEUTRA PARQUE DEL BUÉN RETIRO-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF4731 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Marcin P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bronze Tiger in city center, Oslo, Norway by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Still waiting by Hans Christian Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BORS by Marios Ha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Central Children's Store. Moscow City (Russia) by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Esculturas de Leonora Carrington by Aldo Diosdado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colonnades by Christian Sarbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bangkok, the city of lights by Sabina Mišmaš, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CDMX (56 of 72) by Christopher Kostrzak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm 2015 - New Edit by Karlheinz Klingbeil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The castle at Alexandria, Egypt by The _ Riddler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tor by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chicago by Aran S., on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Oriente, Lisbon, Portugal*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Oriente, Lisbon, Portugal*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*hotel Amasonia, Lisbon, Portugal*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Cascais Beach graffiti, Portugal *


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by João Lira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urban palette by johnny bravo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Riverscapes by Claudia Loughran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC by Alexander Kurz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brave Choice by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NEK05070-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Водовзводная башня Кремля и Москва-Сити / Москворецкий мост by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico City - Las Ninfas Fountain by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Disco voador by Melina Kuroiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tram by rdesign812, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm SWEDEN by Christine Franck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2017-11-03_09-21-40 by enas abusamra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2020-01-23: Wiggling Glass by psyxjaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sciuri del centro by Andrea Pravettoni, on Flickr


----------



## Campos Elíseos

Notre-Dame, Paris, France








Sainte-Chapelle by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr.


----------



## Campos Elíseos

London, England, United Kingdom








Urban Quilt by Paul Brouns, on Flickr.


----------



## Campos Elíseos

London, England, United Kingdom








Toblerone Town by Paul Brouns, on Flickr.


----------



## Campos Elíseos

Milano, Lombardia, Italia | Milan, Lombardy, Italy








Vertical Forest by Paul Brouns, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece

Orchard Fountain Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1850 (2) by Lázaro Roberto de Menezes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Robots At The Golden Hour -Monumento a la Revolución- (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Metropolitan Cathedral Mexico city, Mexico by BORIS G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Nicolee Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

White windows by Ravi Cheekati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Andorra by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Salon International de l'Agriculture, Paris ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

putins Nemesis ( putins Illegal War On Ukraine ) His Big Fail by Just Click's With A Camera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2021 - Mexico City - 92 - Coyoacan - Casa de Cultura Jesús Reyes Heroles - Bronze Sculpture - 3 of 6 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montreal Lookout by Mike Pettipas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Statues in the sunset by kilgarron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

interstellar x. by Javin Lau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Let reflections talk by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Les toits de Paris IMG_20220305_095011 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

V for Victory by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm 26 Feb 2022 by Andreas Norstedt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plaza Pedro Zerolo. Madrid by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5169 by Josselin THERY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5141 by Andy Pitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beirut by Nadja MH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Priest Street by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow Silhouettes by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour Eiffel & Fontaine du Trocadéro, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City rain by David Xavier de Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Semáforo y Luna por Velódromo by Eduardo Cartre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Back-Alleys by Travis Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christ from Helicopter by Trudy Wendelin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Home by Juan Carlos Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Living Walls by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin, Germany by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Transfer by James Fremont - Four Star Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP5944 Bull by Francesco Messina for Milano Capitali by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC03631 by Heitor de Bittencourt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0283 by Mike Pechyonkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Por los cielos de Madrid #39, Chueca by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Your Town by @no_expression, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

handheld by rudy_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mariana Bo @ WiSH Outdoor Mexico 2019 by Rutger Geerling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey by Kika 2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Renat Faizelov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto light displays (on July 4 fireworks nite) by Joseph Chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

royal pedestrian by cknot1sk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Color Pencil Hedgehog by BAC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rådhusbrygge, Oslo by Jose Antonio Abad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Outer Space by Max Moura Wolosker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paint splatters on building, Paulista Avenue, São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Make Pace no war by Sebastian Zdyb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Hell" is around the corner by Irene Toma, on Flickr


----------



## Campos Elíseos

Marriot Marquis Hotel, Atlanta, Georgia, United States








Wild blue yonder by Karen Chappell, on Flickr.


----------



## Campos Elíseos

Asahi Beer Hall, Asakusa, Tokyo, Japan








Liquid Horizons by Paul Brouns, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece

Neoplastitsizm by Mikhail Matvienko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The garden of the capital. by Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AbdulWahab Mosque Inside by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jeepneys and their passengers Ortigas-37 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CDMX-17 by Dominic Gill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

It’s the Summer of Love all over again by Mark Evans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2 Bellechasse by Jean-Francois Bouchard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Courtside by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stadion tunnelbanestation 🚇 by Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto at Night by Michael Mrowetz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maltese sunset by Siuloon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CELULAR, CELULAR ... ¿ QUIÉN ES LA MÁS BELLA DE TODAS ? by FOTOS PARA PASAR EL RATO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Power by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Town Nights by David Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney street by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#383 by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from the bottom - Shanghai tower basement by Marek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bike by Rodrigo Godinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

brazil_brasilia_64 by Shane Hawke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Your Town by @no_expression, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Overflorx IX by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3288_ent by www.der-moment.at (coming soon), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monterrey, Mexico by Jonas Fjellstedt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lampara restaurant 1 by Gem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dots by Stefan Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Art in Reykjavík by Sergio Thor Miernik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portal by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Town Nights by David Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Prague by alain tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amsterdam Comes to Venice by Robert Cross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

old town, Stockholm by Travel Inspirations by Yulia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Sails.... by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Circular Quay autumn night by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A walk around sunny Brussels by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

shanghai by Pia Raboldt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gamla_Stan 1.4, Stockholm, Sweden by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Color Play by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cube Berlin by Robert Lx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - Navegación by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brasilia by Guerric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brasilia, Brazil by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Souq Waqif by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Andorra by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

rolling red by dadiolli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

El Caballito by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

220507 Vieux Port de Montréal - Montreal downtown -2942 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Milano by Andrea Metallico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Le Moretti - an art object made of plastic pipes. Paris, France by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-09-18_06-39-15 by Jan Ullmark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Lamps by Gareth Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

oslo by Miloje Savic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

vanila skyview by Manat Jung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

vanila skyview by Manat Jung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bird's eye view by Terry Allen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3037 by Dylan Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

photo - Reichstag Dome by Jassy-50, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Burj Al Arab Hotel with the beach at sunset by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Luzern, Switzerland*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Luzern, Switzerland*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Lisboa, Portugal*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Sintra, Portugal*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Sintra, Portugal*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Sintra, Portugal*


----------



## BGpioneer222




----------



## christos-greece

Braddell Flags by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brasília... by José Fernando Ogura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Back-Alleys by Travis Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Victor Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Five Reasons Mindsy Psychology Can Help You- Psychology Treatments Chicago by C Cynthia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Priest Street by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cellist Playing In Philadelphia City Hall Courtyard by David Saddler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Bombers by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP2751 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

8I6A9187 by Greg Meyer MD(H), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Athens - (Solid acute light) by Lachezar Kostov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chinese New Year Celebration 2021 @ ChinaTown, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DR150408_0529M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta's streets (w25-2017 Malta) by Antonio AST, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bhumibol bridge, Bangkok by Florian Christian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00173 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Circular Quay autumn night by Jarrad Woodleigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La Sphère by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passeio e,m Sampa!! by Mônica Iori de Godoi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gamla stan fisheye by R G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Matt Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eu Amo Brasília - Brasilia, Brazil by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC8653.jpg by Christian Thorsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The British Medical Association, NSW Branch by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cremada de Falles d’Andorra la Vella 2018 by Comú d'Andorra la Vella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gatos en Allende by luisincho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Place de la Grande-Paix-de-Montréal, Vieux-Montréal, Montréal, Québec, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hafnarfjörður by Sergio Thor Miernik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Historic Boston_2019 08 26_0215 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AND_0206_00012 by Andrey Smelykh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Athènes Fondation Niarchos by ioankak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Europa Building by Hans Rooselaer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Beirut... by essam haffar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FBVO3439 by Boris Fefelov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dubai Museum by Jan van Dijk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FUJI2621 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parque del Retiro by Alejandro Jerez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Zipline Xline, Dubai Marina, UAE by Lillian Krona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Concrete by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CDMX-17 by Dominic Gill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

543CN4136Lantic by Michael A Da Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2020-01-23: Wiggling Glass by psyxjaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4006 by Mario D'Errico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

🇷🇺 Ostankino (4) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gamla Stan Reflection by DA Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Look out! by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

🇷🇺 Evening (7) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Athens, Greece by Ioannis D. Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bayfront Warm Glow by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passeio de Turibus (3)-->Centro Histórico by Vi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ESQUINAZO. MADRID. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skulpturengruppe "A Great Emporium" am Singapore River by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museu Histórico Nacional by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New York City - Places and Faces by Paolo Del Rocino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of São Paulo, Brazil by Mr. Jorge, from Brazil., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Francisco Downtown by Phil Base, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Queen Street West by Roberto Veloso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Leviathan by Stephane Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streetart ~ Belleville 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

i Light Singapore 2022 by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Smile 4 Europe 2021_025 by Dainius Babilas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid, Territorio Hostil by Diego Leon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ND6_1885 by N i c o l a, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rue Pelleport by Marian Eeckhout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

57_Palacio Monterrey by Patomarazul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cloud over the Cityscape by walkingstickfigure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Embracing The Fog by `*⊹ ᑭɧყƖƖıʂ •٭, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Milano the creative and fantastic flight by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

9H-BIG, Airbus A340-300, Air X Charter, Hong Kong by Colin Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monastiraki pigeons by Keko Ediale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street by katalina lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museum Tre Kronor by Marc Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City cab by PChamaeleoMH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Don Muang - Sirat Expressway Pretzel by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Back-Alleys by Travis Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vivid Sydney, 2022. by Bera Simone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Francisco by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Semáforo y Luna por Velódromo by Eduardo Cartre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chicago by Guy Berresford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brasília Setor Hoteléiro Norte (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm by Thorsteinn Egilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Andorra by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CITY BIRD. by Ruby Fernandez-Brown, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Düsseldorf, Gerresheim, Germany*


----------



## christos-greece

Zona Rosa by Anthony Surace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montreal Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Iceland&#39;s Fagradalsfjall Volcano Eruption Photos by Daily News Prime, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Riding around #philly on the #bigbus. #philadelphia. #tourism. #sightseeing by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Soundtrack by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monk's Alley Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7363 by Ordo Praedicatorum (Curia Generalis), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Constellations: Summer of 2018 by J. David Buerk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yerevan by Night by Olof Senestam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ciudad de Mexico 1027 by Estudio de Arquepoética y Visualística Prospectiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

316 - Paris Février 2022 - Kraken rue de Rivoli by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

batman alley, sao paulo by Mark Kiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

8I6A9187 by Greg Meyer MD(H), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Westminster, London by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The fountain of wealth, Singapore by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm street by Joel Höglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On the outskirts of a big city. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Isla de Malta by Damebya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Industrial climber by Timur Razykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Montreal Rooftop by scrappy nw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Distillery District Pickup Truck by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Phillip Kalantzis Cope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw golden hour by Paweł Piwowar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Courtside by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Graffiti and Blue by Ben_Analog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg, Russia by rdesign812, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Building in Plaza de Ramon Berenguer el Gran, Barcelona by Alan Aplin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Milano - Porta Nuova by Rosario Liberti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice sunny afternoon by Nina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-09-18_06-39-15 by Jan Ullmark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AEC REGENT III - 2338 by Fred Maple🍁, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vessel, New York City, New York, America by Joe Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Москва. Царицыно. Храм иконы Божией Матери «Живоносный Источник». by Yuriy Kuz'menok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colored escalators! by Claude Pépin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Town Nights by David Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Selaron Steps - the worlds most famous staircase in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. by Roger Sargent >10 Million Views<, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Barcelona. Tejados. by Lucio José Martínez González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Bombers by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo by Daniel Juřena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Koukaki 13 by Julia Tulke, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Millennium Sofia, Bulgaria*
















Grand Hotel Millennium Sofia | A New Hospitality Masterpiece


5-star hotel accommodation in Sofia - a hospitality masterpiece inclusive of 400 bright and spacious rooms, 4,000 sq.m Spa and Wellness area, 10 conceptual restaurants and bars, and the Millennium Milestone convention center.




grandhotelmillenniumsofia.bg


----------



## christos-greece

* by Air Walk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ouch by KenJet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Francisco by Dale Cruse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin_12 by Carsten Müller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_RJS8540 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6971 by Nath Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monk's Alley Night by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Doha, Qatar by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Ian A

Edinburgh's medieval Old Town has many closes/alleys running leading off from the main route way, the Royal Mile. Recently artists have been selected to enhance about a dozen of these closes including Pirrie's Close.


----------



## christos-greece

Paloma de Soriano by Fernando Alcalá, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04802 by Tarp Guadalupe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sans titre, Hsix et Benny Wilding, 2015. by art_inthecity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Iceland 8--61 by Jeff Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP5944 Bull by Francesco Messina for Milano Capitali by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid 63 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tour de France 2022 by Molly Tolzmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Social Distancing - Marylebone Underground, London. by Paul Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00326 by Bernd Müller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cascade at night, Yerevan / գիշերային Կասկադ, Երևան by Gor Tamazyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A9741STOCb by Michael McBride, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City street by cédric brin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Bright Sun-Shiny Day by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Crossing.. Bangkok, Thailand by Vipu TaE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beşiktaş, Istanbul by Miki Takes Photos, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Maastricht. Holland*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Maastricht.Holland*


----------



## BGpioneer222

*Maastricht, Holland*


----------



## christos-greece

batman alley, sao paulo by Mark Kiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

San Francisco Cable Cars by Louis Raphael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Osgoode's Lawn by Jeff Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

D750_20201213_170921 by ClarusPhotog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bike by Rodrigo Godinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset back on Oriana after visiting Stockholm, Sweden. Europe. by Stanley Eastwood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Souq Waqif by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Estany Moreno, Andorra by Enric Matas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

NYC part 1 by Tran Sformr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2021 - Mexico City - 92 - Coyoacan - Casa de Cultura Jesús Reyes Heroles - Bronze Sculpture - 3 of 6 by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

🇷🇺 Moscow. The Gateway by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Litrator, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On the beach by mrsparr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Главная торговая улица Орчард-роад и её окрестности. Сингапур by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#Champi by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Peter C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

19-03-09_GardenByTheBay_JNJ5947 by mianbaoren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0003 by Phongsakorn Mahakunakorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm SWEDEN by Christine Franck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eve of Destruction by Maurizio Costantino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City rain by David Xavier de Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Питер by Anna Kulicova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passeio de Turibus by Vi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Semáforo y Luna por Velódromo by Eduardo Cartre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid (Spain): Puerta de Europa by Jose A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fuente de las Conchas by Diego Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline by slack12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Selaron Steps - the worlds most famous staircase in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. by Roger Sargent >10 Million Views<, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cars of 1910 - 1950 - 2010 
la traversee de Paris estivale ~ 2022 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Clouds by S O P H A I, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tall buildings rising in Dubai, UAE by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint Petersburg, Russia by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Man on a Ledge by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Sunset Stroll by the Bridge by Pratish Halady, on Flickr

Sunrise over San Francisco by Pratish Halady, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passeio de Turibus by Vi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ukranian Shoes Memorial by Kwan Hoi Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St. Aghata by Siuloon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte JK by Gustavo Vieira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7824 by Julia Petrova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

X.2021 by David Farreny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tormenta by Rick González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

En perspectiva by Adan Guerra Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Federal Montreal by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2021-09_D81_2025_20220407 by Réal Filion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A look from above by Raffaele Esposito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

London, Tower of London by Ivan Furlanis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museum Tre Kronor by Marc Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Face of Christ by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Love locks by Richard Barron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Armenia, Yerevan by Tamara Areshian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

FUJI2621 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

España by Carmen Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oslo City by Massimiliano Marchese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passing tram in Milan by Phil Marion (205 million views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hex-a-thon by William Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP7173 by Pavel Kozlov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Isola di San Giorgio Maggiore by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Fisherman's Huts by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF5661 by Beau Bridges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

wjar1 by Julian White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Another 'Facte' Mural near the Donaukanal, Vienna. by Tom R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Light at the end of the tunnel by Morusupalli Rao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A parrot in Venice by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Balancer by Marco Abud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shanghai, China by Lei Han, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fall Leaves by Marvin Job, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brasilia, Brazil 20071220-d0988 by Peter Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm Street by {AC}, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Glimpse of freedom I by Ant Cummins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Young people don't pay attention to Valencia's famous Porta dels Apòstols by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The city center at night by Anton Kudimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

🇷🇺 Moscow. The Gateway by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Prästgatan- our street by Jonan G.E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malta - 2019 by Simon O'Neill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by Guowen Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bangkok City Scape. View of Thailand night view in the business location. Beautiful Bhumibol Bridge and river landscapes. Bangkok Thailand by Thirawatana Phaisalratana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1090188 by swedeshutter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Opera House & Harbour Bridge by Ash Singh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Where? by Duane Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Concrete by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm by Dainius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

More Cuba, Dec 2011 - 056 by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A change of season by Cameron Applegath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Deutscher Dom Berlin by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Living Walls by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gamla Stan Roofs by DA Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palacio de Linares y sus leyendas... by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC05437 by Adrian Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Flying over Fiscal Island by Luiz Fernando, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bayfront Park, Miami at night by John Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_6971 by Nath Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red tulips in campus of old university in spring Moscow under dramatic sky by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

00495-142 by Guy Provost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Little green men by Pétur Már Gunnarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP7301 -1smrtpfcon by citatus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Anton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

'Gardens and People' VIII Moscow International Landscape Art Festival by nadiiano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

exploring gamla stan by cknot1sk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gustave Eiffel veille sur sa Dame de Fer by Antoine Schwoebel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mexico city sunset ( Explore #2 ) by Emmanuel Orbe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fachada by Raul Castellanos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

oslo by Miloje Savic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

EXPLOSIÓN. by Ruby Fernandez-Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by aaronbergerfoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CDMX (59 of 72) by Christopher Kostrzak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

e17 by Anil Çağal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Selaron Steps - the worlds most famous staircase in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. by Roger Sargent >10 Million Views<, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Teatro Municipal de São Paulo by Amauri Nehn - Fotografo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto Skyscraper by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Building the City" mural in Philadelphia by Mural Arts by Neil Gilmour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Venice_2022 05 16_0833 by Harvey Barrison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moscow by Ilya Varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunday, Mexico city 2017! by Sergio Martinez Campos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Uva by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parque El Capricho III by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La vie en rose by TRABANTINO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gardens by the bay by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stockholm by Thorsteinn Egilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gran Vía, Madrid. by Carlos Enrique Olmedo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pedestrian bridge in Oslo by Altex Travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rooftops by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marina Bay Sands Singapore by Andrew Mclean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dots by Stefan Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

15-8-2012 VISTAS JARDINES SABATINI PARROQUIA DE SANTA TERESA Y SAN JOSE-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Isola di San Giorgio Maggiore by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

D18964E7 - Walking Home at Night by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Husam Samir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Goldelse by Frank Giebel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the basement by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4006 by Mario D'Errico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Musée du Louvre - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Daniela Goulart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Lights, Mexico by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Town Nights by David Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY by Kennuth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Overflorx IX by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dolphin Expressway in Miami Overpass Interchange and Viaduct Aerial by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lifelines by benewashere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Villa-Maria station - Montreal by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20220922 Solig höst promenad. älvsjö by Sina Farhat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dirty sunset by Grzegorz Wozniak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Last look at the iconic Toronto sign? by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Philadelphia by Carina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Národní muzeum - Prague Czechia by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

no tram in Bjørvika yet by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sherbourne Common architecture with compliments of LR UA10 by PJMixer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_RPM6074 by Renato Meireles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

i Light Singapore 2022 by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sydney sunset by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gate by Mackenna Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

travail en cours by Bladsurb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

St Petersburg, Russia by Denis Denis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jay Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4006 by Mario D'Errico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

one off, one on by Bladsurb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Autumn in Moscow (20) by Тимофей Шерудило, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

AZCA mil veces más by Diego Leon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lanterns by Craig Daffin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old and Older by Duane Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9842 by AZ_Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Intramuros by Christian Hoemke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2209u3a-Cityscape-04 by Sue Arnold 1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Long Narrow Walk by Richard Melton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6M7A7301 by Jan Hallbæck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Singapore by [[email protected]!r], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red tulips in campus of old university in spring Moscow under dramatic sky by Lomonosov MSU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street Lamps by Gareth Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

=) by Fred Marquer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yuliya, studio 2012 by Kostya Romantikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PXL_20221005_135408615_6117 by Friedrich Gross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avenue Lights by Rafael Garza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Trees, BGC by Ariel Gitana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A place in the sun by Hans G Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0003 by Richard Miles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Illuminated tower by Lukas Larsed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Westminster, London by Gilles Ferné, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Courtside by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The garden of the capital. by Felipe Carrasquilla Campaña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passerelle Arletty by Ernst Kers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skulpturengruppe "A Great Emporium" am Singapore River by Alexander Glintschert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nejmeh Square by Michał Huniewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid by Carmelo Espanola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

New Meets Old by Tarq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Moni bajo LLuvia by Pablo Palacin Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

La recta final del 2015 ya empezó: #otoño #cempazuchitl by Aarón De Marcos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Galata bridge, Istanbul by Scott Haddow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paulista - Olhares e Sentimentos by Evandro Carlos Badin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

TimeLapseVideosTEchniques by Studio52 Tv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

North Towers by J W, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sundial Folly by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street by katalina lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cdmx by Yayas Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Praha_Vinohrady_Grébovka_CZ by Ferda Hejl I greet all friends and thank them for their support., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pigeon by Ashley Jane Braimakos (Antonczak), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Phoenix et parapluies! /Phoenix and umbrellas! by Johane Deslandes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00326 by Bernd Müller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Hour Road by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hallway Light by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Traffic jam by Manat Jung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Voronezh, Russian Federation. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gdański Bridge in Warsaw by Marcin Dobrzyniecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saint-Petersburg by Dmytro Baldr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City Overlook by Adam Manfre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Russia Solar Eclipse by CTV News, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20121218-002eg by i-Globe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Pumpkins In The Park" by Marvin Job, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5243 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Milano by Enrica, on Flickr


----------

